# Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Derzeit gibt es ja eine große Diskussion im Bundestag.
Und zwar ob die Regierung Leopard 2 Panzer an Saudi Arabien liefern soll.

Normaler Weise laufen solche Geschäfte im Geheimen ab, niemand bekommt etwas mit, später gibt es dann im Jahresbericht einen Absatz dazu. Doch jetzt gab es eine Informationslücke (ob es ein "News of the World" Reporter war, ist nicht bekannt ), und es kam heraus, dass es diesen Deal geben soll und dass man sogar schon die Zustimmung von den USA und Israel hat.
Deutsche Panzer für Saudi-Arabien: Zustimmung von USA und Israel eingeholt

Wieso man für Rüstungsgeschäfte jetzt die Erlaubnis der USA und Israel einholen muss, ist mir jedoch nicht bekannt. 

Doch der Aufschrei ist groß, denn Saudi Arabien gilt auch bei den größten Liberalen nicht unbedingt als lupenreiner demokratischer Staat.
Es ist eine absolute Monarchie. Das bedeutet, dass der König die alleinige Staatsmacht hat und über den Gesetzen steht, die er erlässt.
Menschenrechtsverletzungen sind normal, die Frau ist dem Mann untergeordnet. Die Scheidungsrate ist sehr hoch (was darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass das Leben von Mann und Frau im öffentlichen Leben stark getrennt wird).

Darüber hinaus hat Saudi Arabien Bahrein bei der Niederschlagung der Opposition während der Aufstände in der arabischen Welt unterstützt.
zenith: »Stürzt das System in Bahrain, kollabiert der Kooperationsrat«

Wie kann es nun weiter gehen? Muss man einem offensichtlich undemokratischen System Waffensystem verkaufen? Ist das Geschäft alles, steht es über der Moral?
Panzer für Saudi-Arabien: Die Regierung schweigt, die Opposition schimpft - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
Panzer für*Saudi-Arabien: De Maizière verteidigt möglichen "Leopard"-Deal - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Bundeskanzler Merkel hat sich sogar für Saudi Arabien ausgesprochen und bezeichnet den Staat als "strategisch wichtigen Partner".
Merkel und Maizière werben für Saudi-Arabien - Umstrittener Panzerexport - N24.de

Das Parlament muss einem Deal nicht zustimmen.
Kritik am angeblichen Panzer-Deal aus der Koalition | tagesschau.de


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Juli 2011)

Einfach unfassbar!
Und das von beiden Seiten aus.

Saudi-Arabien sollte ihr Geld lieber in die Arabischen Länder investieren, anstatt Panzer zu kaufen.

Und das Deutschland an Saudi-Arabien Panzer verkaufen will, ist ebenfalls einfach nur *****.

Das ist so als würde die USA Panzer an Nord Korea verkaufen.

Ich hoff ihr wisst was ich meine..


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Ist doch nicht das erste Mal ich sage nur Türkei, aber man kann sich ja bei jedem Deal aufregen der ans Tageslicht kommt. 

Ich finde Waffenverkäufe ins Ausland nie gut, egal welches Land es ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Deutschland ist immerhin, nach den USA und Russland, der drittgrößte Waffenexporteur der Welt.
Deutschland drittgrößter Waffenexporteur - netzeitung.de

Letztendlich geht es um Geld. Mit Waffen kann man mehr verdienen als mit Handschuhen.


----------



## axel25 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Ich halte es nicht richtig Panzer an jemanden zu kaufen, der damit einen Krieg vom Zaun brechen könnte.



> Wieso man für Rüstungsgeschäfte jetzt die Erlaubnis der USA und Israel einholen muss, ist mir jedoch nicht bekannt.



Ganz einfach: Wir verkaufen keine Panzer an mögliche Kriegsgegner Israels, da Saudi-Arabien ein solcher Kandidat ist, fragte man bei Israel nach, und ich nehme an, dass die, anchdem die USA ihr militärischer Unterstützer ist, die USA gefragt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich halte es nicht richtig Panzer an jemanden zu kaufen, der damit einen Krieg vom Zaun brechen könnte.


 
Saudi Arabien steht doch eh unter militärischem Schutz der USA, wer sollte sie angreifen und wen sollte Saudi Arabien angreifen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Warum brauchen die dann Panzer?


----------



## dr_breen (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Warum brauchen die dann Panzer?


 
Um damit Demonstranten über den Haufen zu fahren.

Ebenfalls interessant ist, dass die praktizierte Geheimhaltung sehr umstritten ist. http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,773501,00.html#ref=rss


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Achja stimmt das geht ja nur damit … bei uns in Deutschland reicht dafür ein Wasserwerfer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Warum brauchen die dann Panzer?


 
Keine Ahnung, wozu ein Land die Rüstungsgüter kauft, muss nicht angegeben werden, wenn die Verträge abgeschlossen werden.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Um damit Demonstranten über den Haufen zu fahren.



Lustig ist, dass die Panzer alle mit einem Räummungssystem ausgestattet sind, das vorne am Panzer angebaut wird.


----------



## dr_breen (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Achja stimmt das geht ja nur damit … bei uns in Deutschland reicht dafür ein Wasserwerfer.


 
Bei ums ist die Lage ja auch ein bisschen weniger "explosiv".

Und ein Panzer ist auch viel abschreckender.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Das hatte Mubarak aber auch gemacht, doch da ist es nach hinten losgegangen, da die Armee nicht mehr auf seiner Seite war.

doch will man das?
Will man Panzer in ein Land exportieren, das derartige Mittel in Betracht zieht und eben auch in andere Länder interveniert?


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

@ dr_been

Da reicht auch eine Person um mehrere Panzer aufzuhalten, wenn der erste Fahrer ein Gewissen hat. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWvn2_azLx4


----------



## dr_breen (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Sollten wir unsere Exporte vom Vertrauen in das Gewissen von Panzerfahrern abhängig machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Scheinbar macht das die Regierung.


----------



## dr_breen (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Scheinbar macht das die Regierung.


 
Nee, ich glaube denen ist das einfach sch***egal.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Wie wir ja in der Vergangenheit schon feststellen durften, oder hat hier irgendwo einer gefragt ob wir einverstanden sind das die Türkei TPz und G3, die ausgemußtert wurden von der BW, bekommt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Nee, ich glaube denen ist das einfach sch***egal.


 
Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen. Ich habe ja den Artikel verlinkt, in der Merkel von einem "zuverlässigen Partner" spricht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Zuverlässiger Partner in der Form -> Das Geld für die Panzer bekommen wir auf jeden Fall!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Merkel hat eben gesagt, dass es ein strategisch wichtiger Partner sein. Was sie jetzt darunter versteht, hat sie nicht gesagt und niemand hat gefragt und jetzt blockt die Regierung eh ab.
Aber rot/grün waren ja letztendlich auch nicht besser.
Schröders Abschiedsgeschenk: U-Boote für Israel - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Das ist mein reden sowas wird es immer unter jeder Regierung geben, aber hinnehmen sollte man es nicht, nur was wird es bringen wenn sich jetzt 10.000 vors Kanzleramt stellen und dagegen demonstrieren … genau nix! Das ist das Schlimme Übel, das eigene Volk ist der Regierung erstmal egal Hauptsache der Euro kullert in die Kasse!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Blöd ist nur, und das zeugt nicht von Glaubwürdigkeit, wenn die Opposition, die früher in der Regierungskoalition das gleiche gemacht hat, die aktuelle Regierung deswegen verteufelt und wenn die Opposition wieder in Regierungsverantwortung ist, die gleichen Geschäfte einfädelt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch du bist hinter das Geheimnis von Politik gekommen.  Der der an der Macht ist macht die Fehler, die die Opposition schon vorhergemacht hat und findet das normal, weil die anderen das ja auch gemacht haben, wobei sie selbst doch so dagegen waren. Irrsinn nicht ...


----------



## SyN-Flood (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Die Regierung ist einfach nicht Souverän genug , ich finde die Lieferung von vorne bis hinten inaktzeptabel ,jetzt kommen sogar ausreden wie Saudi -Arabian wäre doch ein Partner des westens hää wass? War Osama bin laden nicht Saudi Arabier und sein Vater nicht ein mehrfacher multi Millionär, Bauunternehmer und somit einer der einflussreichsten Männer Saudi Arabiens? Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht, die staats kassen müssen nach dem Griechenland hilfen wieder gefüllt werden !


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



> Lustig ist, dass die Panzer alle mit einem Räummungssystem ausgestattet sind, das vorne am Panzer angebaut wird.


 
Das ist eine spezielle Variante des Leopard 2. Sie hört auf den Namen _Leopard 2A7+._

Ursprünglich war er für den Kampf in Ortschaften entwickelt worden. 



> Als Basis dient die Wanne des Präsentationspanzer Demo 2 sowie ein Turm des Leopard 2A5. Der Demonstrator wurde mit einem *Minenschutz* ausgestattet und einer *zusätzlichen passiven Rundumpanzerung* versehen. Als Bewaffnung verfügt er über die *Glattrohrkanone L/44* und über eine *ferngesteuerte Waffenstation mit ungekühltem Wärmebildgerät* auf dem hinteren Turmdach. KMW verwendete 2002 die Autonome Waffen- und Beobachtungsstation (AWBS) aus dem WE-Programm der Schweiz, die jedoch in Bezug auf die Bewaffnung eingeschränkt war und durch die ungepanzerte *FLW 200 mit Zeiss-Sensorbox* ersetzt wurde. Gegenüber der AWBS ist die Waffenstation leichter, flexibler in der Waffenaufnahme (für 5,56-mm- bis 12,7-mm-MG oder die 40-mm-Granatmaschinenwaffe) und verfügt über einen größeren Höhenrichtbereich.
> 
> Für Hindernisse und Barrikaden wurde der Kampfpanzer mit einem *Räumschild* ausgestattet. Der aus ziviler Produktion stammende Schild entspricht in der Bauweise einem Schneepflug mit Schwimmstellung und dient nur zum Räumen.
> 
> ...


 
Der Panzer ist deffnitiv für den Ort und Häuserkampf geschaffen. Für offenes Feld gibt es andere Modelle des Leopard 2. Stellt sich nun also die Frage, was Saudi-Arabien mit einem Häuserkampf-Panzer will. Demonstrationen nieder halten? Einschüchtern? Man muss sich auch die Menge (200 Stück!) vor Augen halten. Das es da unten nicht zimperlich zu geht, ist ja kein Geheimnis.
Proteste in Bahrain 2011


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Ich halte aus auch nicht für unwahrscheinlich dass selbst Saudi Arabien mittelfristig instabil wird und die an die Macht kommen, denen die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Westen mehr als ein Dorn im Auge ist. Dann können wir der Regierung Merkel nochmals zu diesem Deal gratulieren


----------



## Woohoo (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Hat Israel nichts gegen den Deal weil es selbst die Demokratiebewegung in den umliegenden Ländern fürchtet?
Werden die Demonstranten jetzt aus Stuttgart abrücken oder ist der Bahnhof immernoch wichtiger? 

 Ist das Geschäft sinnvoll etc. oder das absolut böse Geschäft des Teufels? Bin da noch unentschlossen.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



> Ist das Geschäft sinnvoll etc. oder das absolut böse Geschäft des Teufels? Bin da noch unentschlossen.


Sowohl als auch... Der Schuss kann deutlich nach hinten los gehen, wenn die Lage in Saudi Arabien instabil wird.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Naja für Deutschland nicht (Geld ist ja dann geflossen), höchstens moralisch, wenn sich das deutsche Volk an die Lieferung noch erinnern kann und die Medien nichts wichtigeres zu berichten haben (wie z.B. eine neue Pandemie die das Volk ausrotten könnte ), denn die Regierung wird sich nicht selbst der Dummheit und Kurzsichtigkeit bezichtigen.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Naja für Deutschland nicht (Geld ist ja dann geflossen), höchstens moralisch, wenn sich das deutsche Volk an die Lieferung noch erinnern kann und die Medien nichts wichtigeres zu berichten haben (wie z.B. eine neue Pandemie die das Volk ausrotten könnte ), denn die Regierung wird sich nicht selbst der Dummheit und Kurzsichtigkeit bezichtigen.


 
Ich dachte auch eher an den Ruf Deutschlands bei den Saudis.  Dem Ruf hilft es auf jeden Fall. (natürlich nur wenn nix passiert).  Unseren Politikern eher nicht!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dem Ruf hilft es auf jeden Fall. (natürlich nur wenn nix passiert).


 Selbst wenn was passiert ist unser Ruf dann bei den Saudis gut, weil die ja die Panzer bekommen haben, nur international (gerade bei den in den islam. Umbruchländern) wird dieser doch leiden müssen und das ist politisches Kalkül! Du kannst doch nicht als Regierung die demokratischen Umbrüche in diesen Ländern begrüßen, aber gleichzeitig hintenrum den Gegnern Panzer liefern!


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



> Du kannst doch nicht als Regierung die demokratischen Umbrüche in diesen Ländern begrüßen, aber gleichzeitig hintenrum den Gegnern Panzer liefern!


Naja, wie wir sehen, gehts ja scheinbar doch.  

Hier sind ein paar scheinbare Gründe genannt. Quelle: Spiegel Online.



> Ohne das umstrittene Waffengeschäft zu erwähnen, sprach de Maizière von einer strategisch wichtigen Lage Saudi-Arabiens. Das Land grenze an den Jemen, der "in großer Gefahr sei, ein fallender Staat zu werden - und der Terrororganisation al-Qaida noch mehr Raum zu geben".


 


> De Maiziere sagte, gerade wegen der Nachbarschaft zum Jemen liege es im Interesse des Westens, dass das Königreich seine stabilisierende und mäßigende Rolle in der Region weiter spielen könne. Die Entscheidung über Rüstungslieferungen sei "zunächst eine sicherheitspolitische". "Menschenrechtsüberlegungen müssen eine Rolle spielen, doch überwiegen die internationalen Sicherheitsinteressen." Rüstungslieferungen dienten "auch der Stabilisierung politischer Partner".


 


> Ähnlich äußerte sich Bundesinnenminister Hans-Peter Friedrich (CSU) in der "Bild am Sonntag". Auch er betonte, dass Saudi-Arabien ein wichtiger Sicherheitspartner und Verbündeter im Kampf gegen den islamischen Extremismus sei. Er räumte ein, dass es in dem Land extreme religiöse Strömungen gebe, betonte aber: "Saudi-Arabien tut viel gegen Gewalt und Terror - davon profitieren auch wir."


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Das sich Thomas de Maizière (CDU) nicht gegen die eigene Chefin ausspricht sollte klar sein! Die vielen Oppositionsstimmen die dagegen sind könnte ich auch zitieren, aber die Art der Diskussionsgrundlage ist in meinen Augen falsch!


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Abgesehen von der allgemeinen Fragwürdigkeit von Waffenexporten muss man bedenken, dass auch absolut veraltete Panzer in der Lage sind Demonstrationen nieder zu fahren. Demonstranten besitzen normalerweise keinerlei Panzerabwehrwaffen, dementsprechend ist es egal ob der Panzer hochmodern oder total veraltet ist. Von diesem Gesichtspunkt aus finde ich es besser, dass Saudi Arabien sich 200 teure und moderne Panzer kauft, als wenn sie sich für das gleiche Geld 1000 veraltete (aber gegen Demonstranten genauso einsetzbare) Panzer aus der ehemaligen UdSSR kaufen würde...
Fakt ist doch: Wenn D keine Panzer an das Land verkauft, dann machen es die USA, Russland oder im schlimmsten Fall baut das Land selbst eine Rüstungsindustrie auf.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Also ist dein Grundtenor -> "Wenn wir das nicht machen machts halt ein anderer!"?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das sich Thomas de Maizière (CDU) nicht gegen die eigene Chefin ausspricht sollte klar sein! Die vielen Oppositionsstimmen die dagegen sind könnte ich auch zitieren, aber die Art der Diskussionsgrundlage ist in meinen Augen falsch!



Mich stört das mit der Geheimhaltung etwas. Im Grunde hat man ja dann keine Ahnung was noch so für Deals hinter den Kulissen ablaufen. 



> Fakt ist doch: Wenn D keine Panzer an das Land verkauft, dann machen es die USA, Russland oder im schlimmsten Fall baut das Land selbst eine Rüstungsindustrie auf.


Fragt sich nur, was das geringere Übel davon ist.


----------



## Woohoo (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Vielleicht können die deutschen Panzer die Demonstranten auch noch besser (ohne Menschen zu töten) wegschieben, mit den angebrachten Vorrichtugnen. Während alte Panzer die Menschen leichter überfahren. 

Fakt ist doch auch das es immer Waffenexporte gab und oft auch beide Seiten eines Konfliktes beliefert wurden. Ich denke da immer an den US Öl-Konzern der im 1.WK und 2.WK beide Seiten beliefert hat.


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Also ist dein Grundtenor -> "Wenn wir das nicht machen machts halt ein anderer!"?


Jain.



<> schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, was das geringere Übel davon ist.


 Genau. Ich denke einfach, dass man durch die Exporte eine gewisse Kontrolle behält. Im Falle eines ungerechtfertigten Einsatzes der Panzer könnte man so recht einfach den Export von Ersatzteilen und Munition unterbinden (ob das gemacht wird ist natürlich eine andere Frage und leider eher unwahrscheinlich ). Wenn das Land aber selbst eine Rüstungsindustrie aufbaut kann es im Fall eines Einsatzes die Anzahl der Panzer sehr schnell erhöhen (200 Kampfpanzer sind für einen Krieg nicht sonderlich viele) und das ohne jegliche Kontrolle und Überwachung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



Uter schrieb:


> (200 Kampfpanzer sind für einen Krieg nicht sonderlich viele)


 
Mag sein, doch mit dem will Saudi Arabien einen Krieg anfangen und wieso?
Solange die USA mit ihrer militärischen Präsenz vor Ort, passiert in der Situation nichts mehr und der Iran ist nicht daran interessiert mit den Saudis einen Krieg anzufangen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Nunja , Geld ist Macht ... Ein Herr Möllemann hat sich ja auch mit sowas + Raketen Dumm und Dämlich verdient(und er wusste sehr viel was da wirklich abgeht) das Ende vom Lied kennt man ja ...


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mag sein, doch mit dem will Saudi Arabien einen Krieg anfangen und wieso?
> Solange die USA mit ihrer militärischen Präsenz vor Ort, passiert in der Situation nichts mehr und der Iran ist nicht daran interessiert mit den Saudis einen Krieg anzufangen.


 D hat ca. doppelt so viele. Mit wem sollen wir Krieg führen? Eine gewisse Truppenstärke ist sinnvoll, um nicht als zu schwaches Land da zu stehen, es darf nur nicht in einem Wettrüsten enden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Deutschland ist Teil der Nato, die Nato ist inzwischen überall zu Gange, die Saudis aber nicht, die helfen nur befreundeten Staaten aus, wenns dort zu einem Aufstand kommt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Wenn die Länder unsere panzer nicht bekommen, dann kaufen sie sie halt wo anders ein. Da wären wir schön blöd (ok unsere regierung ist dies ja tatsächlich) wenn wir unsere panzer nicht verkaufen würden. Schliesslich hat Deutschland nun mal den besten Panzer, also muss dieser auch verkauft werden sonst würde er nur geld kosten und keines einbringen.
Außerdem profitiert meine Firma in der ich arbeite stark von dem geschäft, wir bauen die Motoren dazu


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Die Rüstungsfirmen verdienen das Geld, nicht Deutschland.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

doch, indirekt schon. Denn die rüstungsfirmen müssen steuern bezahlen, die ja bekanntlicherweise dem staat in den klingelbeutel fallen. Was die politiker damit machen ist ne andere frage  Außerdem hängen auch viele Leute und arbeiter da mit dran, denn in den rüstungsfirmen arbeiten auch viele leute, und für die kommt dieser auftrag natürlich gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Das ist richtig aber auch nur zum Teil, EADS läuft über eine französische Adresse, der deutsche Staat hat da gar nichts von.

Aber es kann sein, dass das ausgemusterte Leo 2 sind, die Bundeswehr hat ihr Kontingent ja deutlich verringert und bevor sie die Panzer verschrotten, was Geld kostet, verkaufen sie die eben noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Es ist zumindest eine deutlich erneuerte Ausführung. Afaik hat die Bundeswehr noch keine Leopard zurückgegeben, d.h. es sollten keine überarbeiteten, sondern neue sein. An den alten haben auch schon diverse afrikanische Staaten Interessen angemeldet.



SyN-Flood schrieb:


> Die Regierung ist einfach nicht Souverän genug , ich finde die Lieferung von vorne bis hinten inaktzeptabel ,jetzt kommen sogar ausreden wie Saudi -Arabian wäre doch ein Partner des westens hää wass? War Osama bin laden nicht Saudi Arabier und sein Vater nicht ein mehrfacher multi Millionär, Bauunternehmer und somit einer der einflussreichsten Männer Saudi Arabiens? Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht, die staats kassen müssen nach dem Griechenland hilfen wieder gefüllt werden !



Osama bin Laden war Araber und die bin Ladens sind eine der bedeutensten Familien des Landes (iirc sogar die zweit wichtigste hinter dem Königshaus), aber Osama hatte seit Jahrzehnten keinerlei Beziehung mehr zur restlichen Familie und war von dieser geächtet. 
Nö, in Sachen Terrorismus ist der saudische König voll auf Seiten des Westens. Was ja auch nicht weiter überrascht, denn nahezu alle terroristischen Vereiinigungen versuchen, mit einer möglichst breiten Basis zu operieren und richten sich gegen Unterdrücker. Z.T. sind damit zwar westliche Besatzungsmächte gemeint, aber der Zielwechsel auf einen absolutistischen, Volk und Menschrechte misachtenden König wäre nun wirklich naheliegend. Der arabische Raum hat eine nicht gerade kleine Sammlung von Milizen-stützen-Herrscher-Fällen.




debalz schrieb:


> Ich halte aus auch nicht für unwahrscheinlich dass selbst Saudi Arabien mittelfristig instabil wird und die an die Macht kommen, denen die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Westen mehr als ein Dorn im Auge ist. Dann können wir der Regierung Merkel nochmals zu diesem Deal gratulieren



Ein arabischer Staat, der vom Westen aufgerüstet wird und dessen Waffen nach einem kleinen politischen durcheinander gegen uns gerichtet werden? Also das klingt nun wirklich extrem unwahrscheinlich  




Uter schrieb:


> Genau. Ich denke einfach, dass man durch die Exporte eine gewisse Kontrolle behält. Im Falle eines ungerechtfertigten Einsatzes der Panzer könnte man so recht einfach den Export von Ersatzteilen und Munition unterbinden (ob das gemacht wird ist natürlich eine andere Frage und leider eher unwahrscheinlich ).



Kein Land ist so blöd, sich Ausrüstung ohne Ersatzteile zuzulegen und gerade Panzer sind auch nicht unbedingt die allerkomplexeste Technik, sondern eher robust. Bei Flugzeugen mag das noch klappen (siehe die iranischen F-15 - wobei von denen wohl immer noch die Hälfte einsatzbereit ist und die haben ganz sicher schon sehr lange keine Lieferung mehr bekommen), aber bei Panzern beweisen diverse Staaten mit ex-Sowjettechnik, dass man sich das nötige Know-How für Wartung und z.T. sogar Weiterentwicklung aneignen kann, bevor die Lager lehr sind.

Munition ist erst recht kein Problem, zumal die Rheinmetall 120 weltweit in diversen Systemen eingesetzt wird (die kürzere L44 mit kompatibler Munition z.B. in den Abrams, die Saudi Arabien schon lange hat)



> Wenn das Land aber selbst eine Rüstungsindustrie aufbaut kann es im Fall eines Einsatzes die Anzahl der Panzer sehr schnell erhöhen (200 Kampfpanzer sind für einen Krieg nicht sonderlich viele) und das ohne jegliche Kontrolle und Überwachung.



Eine Panzerserienproduktion in hoher Qualität aufzubauen ist nochmal was anderes, als die Wartung aufrechtzuerhalten. Dafür dürfte Saudi-Arabien mehrere Jahrzehnte brauchen und das Ergebniss wäre ggf. nicht mal voll konkurrenzfähig. Davon abgesehen hat das Land afaik keine nenneswerten Erzlagerstätten und wäre somit immer noch Exportabhängig. Die jetztige Lieferung von 200 hochmodernen Kampfpanzern dürfte in Sachen Kriegswirkung alles übertreffen, was die bis Mitte des Jahrhunderts selbst auf die Beine stellen könnten.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> doch, indirekt schon. Denn die rüstungsfirmen müssen steuern bezahlen, die ja bekanntlicherweise dem staat in den klingelbeutel fallen. Was die politiker damit machen ist ne andere frage  Außerdem hängen auch viele Leute und arbeiter da mit dran, denn in den rüstungsfirmen arbeiten auch viele leute, und für die kommt dieser auftrag natürlich gut


 
Umgekehrt muss der Staat die volle Zeche zahlen, wenn die Waffen gegen die falschen eingesetzt werden. Und man kann wirklich nicht gerade behaupten, dass die bisherigen Waffenlieferungen des Westens in den nahen und mittleren Raum sich finanziell jemals für irgendwen gelohnt hätten, außer für die Hersteller.


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wenn die Länder unsere panzer nicht bekommen, dann kaufen sie sie halt wo anders ein. Da wären wir schön blöd (ok unsere regierung ist dies ja tatsächlich) wenn wir unsere panzer nicht verkaufen würden. Schliesslich hat Deutschland nun mal den besten Panzer, also muss dieser auch verkauft werden sonst würde er nur geld kosten und keines einbringen.
> Außerdem profitiert meine Firma in der ich arbeite stark von dem geschäft, wir bauen die Motoren dazu


 
gewissen, kennste kennste?

kennste net?

^^

es gibt auch etwas wie eine moralische verantwortung. und dass deutschland nach dem 2. weltkrieg eher für besonnene friedenspolitik bekannt ist, was auch gut so ist, anstelle der hau druff politik der bush regierung beispielsweise ist auch gut so. auch wenn man derzeit nicht sicher sein kann, was die politik überhaupt will.^^ siehe gadaffi sache.^^ die rüstungsunternehmen boomen noch und nöcher... es würde denen auch genügen, wenn se nur an vertrauenswürdige staaten liefern würden. aber das würde ja die börsen werte kaputt machen.


aber mir scheint es sowieso, dass in einem videospielforum vielleicht der falsche ort für solche diskussionen ist, wo ein gewisser waffenkult doch sehr gepflegt wird... will hier keinem eine verrohung unterstellen, aber dass shooter für friedenspolitik taugen, kann ich auch nicht erkennen.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



david430 schrieb:


> es gibt auch etwas wie eine moralische verantwortung.


 
Wenn es ums Geld verdienen geht, gibts keine Moral oder Ethik. Das siehst du überall auf der Welt, wieso sollte das bei Panzer Geschäften anders sein?


----------



## Icejester (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Das Fressen kommt vor der Moral 

Abgesehen davon finde ich den Deal auch völlig okay. Viel schlimmer ist es, daß da irgendwer im Sicherheitsrat sein Maul nicht halten konnte. Wie schon Merkel sagte, sind dessen Beratungen nicht ohne Grund geheim.


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn es ums Geld verdienen geht, gibts keine Moral oder Ethik. Das siehst du überall auf der Welt, wieso sollte das bei Panzer Geschäften anders sein?


 
schlimm genug, dass es so ist. aber panzergeschäfte haben auch einen symbolischen wert. es sind nicht nur geschäfte, bei denen eben panzer verkauft werden. panzer bedeuten auch etwas und lösen bestimmte bilder in den köpfen der menschen aus.

zudem kann es sein, dass der schuss dann nach hinten losgeht, wie einst bei gaddafi. der machte mit allen staaten schön geschäfte, wie auch sadam ... und jetzt haben wir die misere und müssen geld dafür ausgeben, gaddafii zu stürzen und er sitzt im stuhl und macht das hier:
YouTube - ‪Gaddafi lacht.‬‏

und die staaten müssen gelder ausgeben, ihn zu stürzen. die einzigen, die davon profitieren sind rüstungskonzerne und warlords... aber das sollte ja nicht der sinn sein...




Icejester schrieb:


> Das Fressen kommt vor der Moral
> 
> Abgesehen davon finde ich den Deal auch völlig okay. Viel schlimmer ist es, daß da irgendwer im Sicherheitsrat sein Maul nicht halten konnte. Wie schon Merkel sagte, sind dessen Beratungen nicht ohne Grund geheim.


 
mit dem spruch kannste mich, da ich auch veganer bin, was hier jetzt nichts zur sache tut , jagen...

ja warum sind die wohl geheim. die könnten auch die ganzen bundestagsergebnisse geheimhalten... dann hätten se noch mehr narrenfreiheit, als so schon!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon finde ich den Deal auch völlig okay. Viel schlimmer ist es, daß da irgendwer im Sicherheitsrat sein Maul nicht halten konnte. Wie schon Merkel sagte, sind dessen Beratungen nicht ohne Grund geheim.


 
In wie fern findest du das gut, damit ein Staat die Möglichkeit bekommt, einfacher sein Volk zu unterdrücken?


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deutschland ist Teil der Nato, die Nato  ist inzwischen überall zu Gange, die Saudis aber nicht, die helfen nur  befreundeten Staaten aus, wenns dort zu einem Aufstand kommt.


 Da D Teil eines (konkurrenzlosen) Militärbundes ist müsste es doch noch weniger Panzer brauchen bzw. wär auch ganz ohne Panzer noch unangreifbar oder? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kein Land ist so blöd, sich Ausrüstung ohne Ersatzteile zuzulegen und gerade Panzer sind auch nicht unbedingt die allerkomplexeste Technik, sondern eher robust. Bei Flugzeugen mag das noch klappen (siehe die iranischen F-15 - wobei von denen wohl immer noch die Hälfte einsatzbereit ist und die haben ganz sicher schon sehr lange keine Lieferung mehr bekommen), aber bei Panzern beweisen diverse Staaten mit ex-Sowjettechnik, dass man sich das nötige Know-How für Wartung und z.T. sogar Weiterentwicklung aneignen kann, bevor die Lager lehr sind.


Moderne Panzer sind schon recht komplex, da kann man nicht einfach mal mit etwas Stahl nachbessern. Die alten Panzer dagegen bestehen meist nur aus Panzerstahl und einer recht einfachen Reaktivpanzerung.
Natürlich wird der Staat gewisse Ersatzteile haben, aber wenn z.B. der Lauf zerstört wurde können die den Panzer weg werfen (oder hoffen, dass sie einen anderen ausschlachten können).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Munition ist erst recht kein Problem, zumal die Rheinmetall 120 weltweit in diversen Systemen eingesetzt wird (die kürzere L44 mit kompatibler Munition z.B. in den Abrams, die Saudi Arabien schon lange hat)


Munition ist nicht gleich Munition. Einfache Geschosse kann man vielleicht recht einfach besorgen, aber bei besonderen Geschossen aus Uran oder Wolfram wird es schwer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Panzerserienproduktion in hoher Qualität aufzubauen ist nochmal was anderes, als die Wartung aufrechtzuerhalten. Dafür dürfte Saudi-Arabien mehrere Jahrzehnte brauchen und das Ergebniss wäre ggf. nicht mal voll konkurrenzfähig. Davon abgesehen hat das Land afaik keine nenneswerten Erzlagerstätten und wäre somit immer noch Exportabhängig. Die jetztige Lieferung von 200 hochmodernen Kampfpanzern dürfte in Sachen Kriegswirkung alles übertreffen, was die bis Mitte des Jahrhunderts selbst auf die Beine stellen könnten.


 Exportabhängig ja, aber nicht von uns, da wir auch kaum (günstige) Rohstoffe haben.
Saudi Arabien hat genug Kapital um relativ schnell etwas aufbauen zu können und selbst wenn es lange dauert, wer sagt, dass dann die Situation in dem Land nicht noch instabiler ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



Uter schrieb:


> Da D Teil eines (konkurrenzlosen) Militärbundes ist müsste es doch noch weniger Panzer brauchen bzw. wär auch ganz ohne Panzer noch unangreifbar oder?



Ich weiß, ist ein Artikel von der Bild (), aber man kann lesen, dass Deutschland von ehemals 2125 Kampfpanzer nur noch 400 hat, also eine deutliche Verringerung zu früher. Solche Panzer braucht eine Armee wie die Bundeswehr halt nicht mehr also kommen sie weg.
Exportschlager Leopard II: Dieser Panzer bricht alle Rekorde - Deutschland verdoppelt Rüstungsexporte - Politik - Bild.de



Uter schrieb:


> Moderne Panzer sind schon recht komplex, da kann man nicht einfach mal mit etwas Stahl nachbessern. Die alten Panzer dagegen bestehen meist nur aus Panzerstahl und einer recht einfachen Reaktivpanzerung.
> Natürlich wird der Staat gewisse Ersatzteile haben, aber wenn z.B. der Lauf zerstört wurde können die den Panzer weg werfen (oder hoffen, dass sie einen anderen ausschlachten können).



Das sehe ich auch so, mein Vetter ist Berufssoldat und Fahrausbilder, unter anderem auch Kettenfahrzeuge und im Panzer ist schon eine Menge Elektronik drin, dazu der große Motor und die ganze Mechanik, da kannst du nicht einfach mit ein paar Kfzlern Rumschrauben und ein Blech drüberschweißen.


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... Bild ... lesen ...


 Oder angucken. 
Ich hab den Artikel jetzt nicht gelesen, aber die Grundaussage stimmt schon, dass die Anzahl der Kampfpanzer deutlich reduziert wurde, das ist auch gut so. Leider wurde nicht überall so viel eingespart seit der Wende.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Die Bild halt, die jubelt den Leo und die Rüstungsindustrie hoch und hält sie für das Beste, was es in Deutschland gibt.  
Aber leider war das der einzige Artikel, den ich gefunden habe, wo das mit dem Kampfpanzerabbau steht und 400 für das gesamte Land sind ja nun echt nicht mehr viel.
Erschreckender ist doch eher, dass man den Saudis nun 200 verkaufen will. Das Land ist zwar größer, aber nicht so dicht besiedelt. Damit kann man die Bevölkerungszentren gut kontrollieren.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist richtig aber auch nur zum Teil, EADS läuft über eine französische Adresse, der deutsche Staat hat da gar nichts von.
> 
> Aber es kann sein, dass das ausgemusterte Leo 2 sind, die Bundeswehr hat ihr Kontingent ja deutlich verringert und bevor sie die Panzer verschrotten, was Geld kostet, verkaufen sie die eben noch.


 EADS hat beim Leo2 doch nicht allzuviel zu melden. DIe Hauptlieferanten sind MTU für den motor, und generell halt krauss-maffai für den panzer an sich. Und da kommt bestimmt einiges an steuern zusammen, bei dem nicht niedrigen preis eines leos 

Und Deutschland muss jetzt ENDLICH einmal mit dem kindergarten aufhören, sich immer noch für alles als buhmann zu stellen. Der 2. WK ist nun über 60 Jahre vorbei, und ein Land wie unseres hat so etwas auch gar nicht nötig. Wir könnten viel mehr geld verdienen und einen noch höheren Ansehensstatus haben, würden da nicht solche transäcke alias politiker an der "macht" hängen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Weiß ich, EADS war nur ein Beispiel, wie sich ein Rüstungskonzern verbiegt, damit er weniger Steuern zahlen muss.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Hallo zusammen, ich würde gerne mal ein anderes Argument einführen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob sich gestern jemand die schreckliche Runde bei Anne Will auf der ARD angesehen hat, aber da ging es um genau dieses Thema. Und dort wurde ein interessanter Punkt angesprochen: Deutschland ist momentan eines der beliebtesten Länder weltweit (noch vor England und Frankreich), und zwar sei das auch deswegen so, weil sich Deutschland politisch und Image-mäßig in den letzten Jahrzahnten immer konsequent als "Friedensmacht" positioniert hat.

Durch Deals wie den Panzerverkauf an die Saudis und Militäreinsätze im Ausland würde dieses positive Image schnell zerbröckeln, was längerfristig zu einem größeren wirtschaftlichen Schaden führen würde, als ein einmaliger Gewinnausfall durch ein Verzicht auf den moralisch zumindest streitbaren Waffenverkauf an Saudi-Arabien.

Was sagt ihr zu der Position? Für mich klingt sie nicht unschlüssig, aber vielleicht fände ich es auch einfach nur sympathisch, wenn es so wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



Prognose Bumm schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich würde gerne mal ein anderes Argument einführen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob sich gestern jemand die schreckliche Runde bei Anne Will auf der ARD angesehen hat, aber da ging es um genau dieses Thema.



Habe ich gesehen und deswegen den Thread aufgemacht. 
Was da für ein Müll gefaselt wurde, war ja schon wieder peinlich für deutsche Politiker (aber was erwartet man auch).



Prognose Bumm schrieb:


> Und dort wurde ein interessanter Punkt angesprochen: Deutschland ist momentan eines der beliebtesten Länder weltweit (noch vor England und Frankreich), und zwar sei das auch deswegen so, weil sich Deutschland politisch und Image-mäßig in den letzten Jahrzahnten immer konsequent als "Friedensmacht" positioniert hat.



Das sagen Reiseführer auch, darauf kannst du gar nichts geben, denn das ist abhängig davon, wen du fragst.
Du kannst Umfragen sehr gut manipulieren, in dem du nur die fragst, die auf deiner Linie schwimmen und die ausklammerst, die dir nicht in den Kram passen.
Und wenn Deutschland eine "Friedensmacht" ist, was machen sie dann in Afghanistan oder vor der somalischen Küste?



Prognose Bumm schrieb:


> Durch Deals wie den Panzerverkauf an die Saudis und Militäreinsätze im Ausland würde dieses positive Image schnell zerbröckeln, was längerfristig zu einem größeren wirtschaftlichen Schaden führen würde, als ein einmaliger Gewinnausfall durch ein Verzicht auf den moralisch zumindest streitbaren Waffenverkauf an Saudi-Arabien.



Es geht ums Geschäft und noch ist ja nicht klar, wie lange der Deal schon läuft, vielleicht hat ihn schwarz/rot noch eingefädelt, keine Ahnung. Es gibt ja keine Informationen mehr, das Kanzleramt schottet sich ab.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

@ Prognose Bumm: Solange Deutschland eine solch starke wirtschaft mit solch fortschrittlichen und nahezu konkurenzlosen produkten besitzt, können wir ruhig auf ein paar schreier im ausland pfeifen.  Außerdem ist dieser deal kein gerade kleiner!  Außerdem sind ja nicht wir deutschen es die mit dem panzer evtl menschen töten. Und wie gesagt, wenn wir sie nicht liefern, kaufen sich die saudis ihre "Spielzeuge" halt wo anders, und wir gehen mal wieder leer aus....


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Wie gut das wir keine A-Bomben herstellen … sonst würden die bestimmt auch sehr gut weg gehen bei unserem Qualitätsleumund!


----------



## axel25 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Das ist es halt: Deutsche Mareknware im Nischenmarkt .

Bezüglich des Images: Das wird mit Saudi-Arabien nicht anders, den die Firmen interessiert es einen feuchten Dreck, was Leute wie wir von ihnen halten, solange sie ihre Waffen verkaufen.
Übrigens tauchen deutsche Waffen zuverlässig in Krisengebieten auf. Kommt von Dritten, ist aber trotzdem äußerst interessant zumal es unsere Waffen nichta uf jedem besseren Scharzmarkt gibt.

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja dafür das wir Waffen verkaufen, sichert Arbeitsplätze, Steuern, Bestechungsgelder (ok, nützt uns nur etwas, wenn wir im entsprechenden Ministerium arbeiten würden ) usw.
Aber Saudi-Arabien ist mir ind er Hinishct sehr suspekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich ja dafür das wir Waffen verkaufen, sichert Arbeitsplätze, Steuern, Bestechungsgelder (ok, nützt uns nur etwas, wenn wir im entsprechenden Ministerium arbeiten würden ) usw.
> Aber Saudi-Arabien ist mir ind er Hinishct sehr suspekt.


 
Aber selbst wenn wir nur innerhalb der Nato oder innerhalb Europas verkaufen, gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass dann das Land, das gekauft hat, diese Waffen weiter verkauft und dann landen sie doch bei den Saudis, in Afrika oder sonst wo.
Nur, dass dieses Land dabei noch Gewinn gemacht hat.


----------



## axel25 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn wir nur innerhalb der Nato oder innerhalb Europas verkaufen, gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass dann das Land, das gekauft hat, diese Waffen weiter verkauft und dann landen sie doch bei den Saudis, in Afrika oder sonst wo.
> Nur, dass dieses Land dabei noch Gewinn gemacht hat.


 
Wie gesagt, ist halt sau-blöd. Genauso fragwürdig waren die deutschen U-Boote an Israel, Griechenland und die Panzer für Griechenland und die Türkei.
Das wir die Brennstoffzellentechnik und die U-Boote nicht an die USA verkaufen halte ich ja für richtig (immerhin können wir  diesen enormen Vorsprung dann behalten und haben ein Monopol drauf), aber sie an potentielle kriegsführende Nationen (schließt auch die USA ein) zu liefern ist grundlegend falsch.


----------



## SyN-Flood (12. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> gewissen, kennste kennste?
> 
> kennste net?
> 
> ...


 

Hast es auf den Punkt gebracht david430 gute einstellung!

Jedoch sind unsere denkweißen also von uns Gamern nur fiktiv, also ich glaube kaum das es hier im forum einen gibt der aus spaß schlachten würde,klar gibt es mal immer wieder ausnahmen aber dennoch würde ich sagen sind wir gute Menschen!


----------



## axel25 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Ähm, Doppelposts sind heir verboten und werden neurdings hart geahndet, kleiner Hinweis.



> Jedoch sind unsere denkweißen also von uns Gamern nur fiktiv,  also ich glaube kaum das es hier im forum einen gibt der aus spaß  schlachten würde,klar gibt es mal immer wieder ausnahmen aber dennoch  würde ich sagen sind wir gute Menschen!



Kommt darauf an, ich denke als General 1000km hinter der Front wäre es etwas anderes als Fußsoldat, den der derjenige, der am Schreibtisch 1000km hinter der Front sitzt, in den Tod schickt.

Ich persönlich z.B. hatte mir überlegt zum Bund zu gehen und die Offizierslaufbahn einzuschlagen. Das ist bei meiner Statur und Einstellung zum Sport nur nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.



> es gibt auch etwas wie eine moralische verantwortung. und dass  deutschland nach dem 2. weltkrieg eher für besonnene friedenspolitik  bekannt ist, was auch gut so ist, anstelle der hau druff politik der  bush regierung beispielsweise ist auch gut so. auch wenn man derzeit  nicht sicher sein kann, was die politik überhaupt will.^^ siehe gadaffi  sache.^^ die rüstungsunternehmen boomen noch und nöcher... es würde  denen auch genügen, wenn se nur an vertrauenswürdige staaten liefern  würden. aber das würde ja die börsen werte kaputt machen.



Richtig. Übrigens sidn wir seit dem Leopard 1, also späte 60er, glaube ich, wieder Waffenexporteur. Natürlich dürfen wir die Schrecken des Nationalsozialsmus nie vergessen, aber wir sollten langsam aufhören, uns deshalb nicht als Volk zu fühlen und so aufzutreten.



> aber mir scheint es sowieso, dass in einem videospielforum vielleicht  der falsche ort für solche diskussionen ist, wo ein gewisser waffenkult  doch sehr gepflegt wird... will hier keinem eine verrohung unterstellen,  aber dass shooter für friedenspolitik taugen, kann ich auch nicht  erkennen.^^



Die meisten hier im Wissenschaftsteil sind keine Leute, die die Realität nicht von der virtuellen Spieleumgebung ihres Shooters zu Hause unterscheiden können .

Übrigens: Groß- und Kleinschreibung wäre angebracht!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



Uter schrieb:


> Da D Teil eines (konkurrenzlosen) Militärbundes ist müsste es doch noch weniger Panzer brauchen bzw. wär auch ganz ohne Panzer noch unangreifbar oder?



Nicht wenn jeder im dem Bündniss so denkt. Und solange Deutschland einigermaßen breit aufgestellt ist, können sie sich vor der Verplichtung drücken, in jedem Kriegsversuch gewisser Mitglieder z.B. für die Logistik herangezogen werden.



> Moderne Panzer sind schon recht komplex, da kann man nicht einfach mal mit etwas Stahl nachbessern. Die alten Panzer dagegen bestehen meist nur aus Panzerstahl und einer recht einfachen Reaktivpanzerung.
> Natürlich wird der Staat gewisse Ersatzteile haben, aber wenn z.B. der Lauf zerstört wurde können die den Panzer weg werfen (oder hoffen, dass sie einen anderen ausschlachten können).



Auch 1-2 Läufe lassen sich einlagern und, wie gesagt, gerade dieser Lauf lässt sich auch aus anderer Quelle besorgen.
Generell sehe ich aber auch da nicht soviel High-Tech drin. Einen Lauf optimal zu konzipieren, ist aufwendig. Aber der Aufbau und die Fertigung an sich eigentlich nicht bzw. das einzige, was mit dem Entwicklungsgrad steigen dürfte, sind die Anforderungen an die Homogenität der Legierung - aber das ist, gerade in geringen Stückzahlen, für jeden ambitionierten Staat zu schaffen. Problematischer könnten eher Verbundpanzerungen werden, weil sie Expertise auf mehreren Gebieten verlangen und nicht so einfach zu zerlegen sind.
Aber: All das geht vom Kriegszustand aus. In einem modernen Krieg dürfte nicht viel Zeit zum Fittmachen von Panzern bleiben und wenn er gegen den Westen geführt wurde, dürften die meisten nur noch Schrottwert haben. Und mit zeitnah importierten Ersatzteilen wird dann garantiert nicht gearbeitet.
-> Mehr Kontrolle in Kriegszeit erlangt man als Waffen- und Ersatzteillieferant schon mal gar nicht.
Wenn dann hat man zusätzliches Potential in Friedenszeiten, weil man eine Aufrüstung mit gleicher Technik verhindern und ggf. durch fehlende Nachllieferungen den andauernden Betrieb bestehender Technik unterbindet, wenn die Regierung gestürzt (und z.B. durch eine demokratische ersetzt  ) wird.

Aber wie gesagt: Auch da sehe ich kaum Potential bei so etwas robustem, wie einen Panzer. Wanne und Panzerung unterliegen quasi keinem Verschleiß, Bewaffnung in Friedenszeit auch nicht unbedingt, große Teile der Mechanik sind sehr solide und einfach. Der Antrieb hat ggf. ein paar höherentwickelte Teile, aber auf dem Niveau wurde eben schon erfolgreich Nachbau betrieben. Das einzig kritische könnte die Elektronik werden. Aber da wurden auch schon sehr erfolgreich Umrüstungen praktiziert und was Russen, Chinesen und Inder im Angebot haben, ist auch nicht soviel älter.



> Munition ist nicht gleich Munition. Einfache Geschosse kann man vielleicht recht einfach besorgen, aber bei besonderen Geschossen aus Uran oder Wolfram wird es schwer.



Wie gesagt: Das Ding ist bei 18 Nationen im Einsatz, 3 weitere haben bauähnliche kompatible Geschütze. Da würde ich davon ausgehen, dass sich eine Quelle für Verbrauchsgüter findet. Davon abgesehen sind teure Penetratoren eben wiederum etwas, dass man in Friedenszeiten auch einfach im Lager lassen kann.



> Saudi Arabien hat genug Kapital um relativ schnell etwas aufbauen zu können und selbst wenn es lange dauert, wer sagt, dass dann die Situation in dem Land nicht noch instabiler ist?


 
Niemand. Ich sage nur, dass die jetzige Lieferung nicht nenneswerten Einfluss darauf hat, OB sie etwas aufbauen. Die Araber versuchen ihre Abhängigkeiten an vielen Punkten zu reduzieren und dass sie jetzt Panzer kaufen, wenn sie jetzt Panzer brauchen, hat nichts damit zu tun, ob sie in 30-40 Jahren ggf. selbst welche bauen wollen/werden. (Halte ich persönlich aber für unwahrscheinlich. Sonst tendieren sie eher zu High-Tech-Investitionen und in den weitläufigen, Deckungsarmen Regionen des mittleren Ostens wurde schon mehrfach bewiesen, dass keine Panzerstreitmacht der Welt eine Chance ohne Luftüberlegenheit hat. Eine Luftfahrtindustrie würde da besser ins Bild passen)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Bild halt, die jubelt den Leo und die Rüstungsindustrie hoch und hält sie für das Beste, was es in Deutschland gibt.



Naja: Wenn du da als Redakteur arbeiten und den ganzen Tag nur BILD sehen würdest, dann würdest du auch quasi alles andere bejubelnswert und verdammt viel besser finden 




Prognose Bumm schrieb:


> Durch Deals wie den Panzerverkauf an die Saudis und Militäreinsätze im Ausland würde dieses positive Image schnell zerbröckeln, was längerfristig zu einem größeren wirtschaftlichen Schaden führen würde, als ein einmaliger Gewinnausfall durch ein Verzicht auf den moralisch zumindest streitbaren Waffenverkauf an Saudi-Arabien.



Hinter Deutsche Panzerfahrzeugen wurden Cyprioten zu Tode geschleift, deutsche Kanonen sind an jedem einzelnen Erfolg eines US-Panzers beteiligt, die deutsche Regierung verschenkt U-Boote an Israel und wo Heckler&Koch überall im Spiel sind, will man lieber gar nicht wissen.
Wir sind und bleiben einer der Top-Waffenexporteure und wenn unser Ruf bislang nicht darunter gelitten hat, ist durchaus anzunehmen, dass auch das SA-Geschäft daran nichts ändern - auch wenn schwer zu verstehen ist, warum nicht. Da hat die Wirtschaftspolitik, die unsere aktuelle Regierung mindestens wöchentlich die Hände von irgendwelchen Unterdrückern schütteln lässt, sicherlich eher eine Auswirkung aufs Image.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn wir nur innerhalb der Nato oder innerhalb Europas verkaufen, gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass dann das Land, das gekauft hat, diese Waffen weiter verkauft und dann landen sie doch bei den Saudis, in Afrika oder sonst wo.
> Nur, dass dieses Land dabei noch Gewinn gemacht hat.


 
Gerade innerhalb von NATO oder EU sollten wir keinerlei Probleme haben, Verträge mit nicht-Weiterverkaufsklausel zu formulieren, die auch ausreichend abschreckende Konsequenzen bei Verstößen haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade innerhalb von NATO oder EU sollten wir keinerlei Probleme haben, Verträge mit nicht-Weiterverkaufsklausel zu formulieren, die auch ausreichend abschreckende Konsequenzen bei Verstößen haben.


 
Ja, könnten wir, wird aber erstens nicht passieren und zweiten kann man das dann nicht beweisen oder willst du jeden deutschen Panzer mit einem radioaktiven Isotop ausstatten, damit man ihn später mal wieder finden kann?
Ganz neu ist ja künstliche DNS.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Selbst Panzer haben eine Fahrgestellnummer und die meisten Staaten beziehen auch ihre leicht abgeänderte Version (der A4 ist mit vier nutzern - die meisten aus ex-BW-Beständen - noch der verbreiteste. Viele Varianten wurden an genau einen Nutzer geliefert). Zudem wird das verschwinden im Quellland auch selten ganz spurlos sein, schließlich sind, gerade innerhalb der NATO, auch die Zahlen der vorhandenen Panzer bekannt. Das ganze ist schließlich ist kein Gebraucht-Auto-Markt, bei dem man ohne Mithilfe des Neubesitzers nicht feststellen kann, welcher von 15123525 illegalen Händlern beteiligt war. Wenn irgendwo ein Leopard 2 auftaucht, dann stammt aus der Hand von einer der 16 nutzenden Nationen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Du willst also alle Panzer, die aus deutscher Produktion stammen könnten (und nicht in Lizenz nachgebaut werden) regelmäßig kontrollieren, ob sie alle noch in ihren Garagen stehen? 
Wer soll das machen und denkst du, dass jedes Nato Land deutschen Kontrolleuren die Tore öffnen werden?


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst also alle Panzer, die aus deutscher Produktion stammen könnten (und nicht in Lizenz nachgebaut werden) regelmäßig kontrollieren, ob sie alle noch in ihren Garagen stehen?
> Wer soll das machen und denkst du, dass jedes Nato Land deutschen Kontrolleuren die Tore öffnen werden?


Klar! Dazu sind die Nato Staaten soweit ich weiß doch auch durch Verträge verpflichtet. Jedes Land muss seine gesamt Zahl an schweren Militärischen Geräte in der Nato offenlegen und nachweisen können, zumindest hat mir das ein hoher Militärvertreter mal gesagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Ich traue der Sache nicht über den Weg, wenn die was verkaufen wollen, also ohne dass das ein Nato Partner mitbekommen soll, dann klappt das auch.
Bescheißen ist ja inzwischen an der Tagesordnung bei Nato/Eu Staaten, wie wir immer wieder lesen müssen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Das zweifel ich auch gar nicht an, aber da es hier ja auch Abrüstungsverträge gibt die überwacht werden müssen und ich mir auch nicht vorstellen kann, dass Militärische Geheimdienste ihren Dienst eingestellt haben, denke ich schon das ein Verkauf von etwas so großen wie ein Panzer schon bemerkt würde.  

Ob es hingegen der Öffentlich bekannt würde, ist eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Na ja, wie gut ein Geheimdienst ist, hat ja erst kürzlich der BND bewiesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst also alle Panzer, die aus deutscher Produktion stammen könnten (und nicht in Lizenz nachgebaut werden) regelmäßig kontrollieren, ob sie alle noch in ihren Garagen stehen?
> Wer soll das machen und denkst du, dass jedes Nato Land deutschen Kontrolleuren die Tore öffnen werden?


 
Nein. Ich will von allen EU und NATO-Ländern, dass sie ihre Bestände an deutschen bzw. lizenz-gefertigten (Spanien, Griechenland) Leopard 2 offenlegen, wozu sie ohnehin verpflichtet sind. Regelmäßige Kontrollen sie da nicht nötig, denn ein paar hundert Panzer sind entsprechend einer Hand voll Batallione sind eine recht übersichtliche Zahl. Da mal eben ein-zwei Dutzend verschwinden zu lassen, ohne dass die im Manöver oder in der Garage fehlen, ist schon schwierig. Ihre Anwesenheit vorzutäuschen, wenn man die Quelle von tatsächlich im Ausland aufgetauchten Leoparden ermitteln will (da muss ich auch nichts extra überwachen, denn die NATO achtet von ganz allein darauf, wie der Rest der Welt bewaffnet ist), sollte nahezu unmöglich sein. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Problem, das bei Dienstende auftaucht. Denn wer offiziell noch 200 Leopard hat, der muss 200 Leopard entweder verschrotten oder verkaufen. Und das lässt sich nun wirklich sehr einfach überwachen.


----------



## Icejester (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In wie fern findest du das gut, damit ein Staat die Möglichkeit bekommt, einfacher sein Volk zu unterdrücken?


 
Es ist gut für die deutsche Industrie, und das sollte uns freuen. Wie ich heute schon in einem anderen Forum las: "Besser Panzer an Saudi-Arabien verkaufen, als U-Boote an Griechenland, die mit deutschen Steuergeldern bezahlt werden."


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Dann dürfest du ja besonders was gegen U-Boote für Israel haben, denn die werden auch subventioniert und Griechenland bekommt keine deutschen Steuergelder, aber ist ein anderer Thread.


----------



## Icejester (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Wieso "besonders"? Ich habe dagegen nicht mehr und nicht weniger, als gegen andere unbezahlte Ware auch.

Und selbstverständlich erhält auch Griechenland deutsches Steuergeld, aber das ist hier nicht der Punkt. Ich hätte auch Frankreich, Polen oder Portugal schreiben können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wieso "besonders"? Ich habe dagegen nicht mehr und nicht weniger, als gegen andere unbezahlte Ware auch.



Was ist mit den U-Booten für Südafrika?
Das kannst du ausdehnen, wie du willst, Waffengeschäfte über Landesgrenzen hinweg müssen erst mal angekurbelt werden und dass dabei auch immer ein paar Subventionen mit fließen ist normal, würde man das nicht machen, würden die Länder eben woanders kaufen.
Ist nichts anders als wenn du zum Autohändler gehst und nach Rabat fragst und wenn du bei ihm keinen bekommst, gehst du woanders hin.


----------



## Icejester (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Deutsche Wehrtechnik ist durchaus beliebt genug, um auf sowas verzichten zu können.

Ich frage mich nur, wieso ich beim Autohändler woanders hingehen sollte, wenn der mir keinen Rabatt geben will. Ich will doch ein bestimmtes Auto, nicht irgendein Auto möglichst billig. Und Mercedes verkauft nunmal keine BMWs und Porsche keine Ferraris. Also... verstehe ich echt nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Die verschiedenen Autohäuser (der selben Marke) konkurrieren doch schon einwenig untereinander. Und das man nur eine bestimmte Marke haben will darf man dem Verkäufer natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Deutsche Wehrtechnik ist durchaus beliebt genug, um auf sowas verzichten zu können.



Die Kriegstechnik anderer Länder ist ebenso beliebt, wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass eine AK47 sehr häufig verkauft wird.
Das G3 sehe ich eher selten. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wieso ich beim Autohändler woanders hingehen sollte, wenn der mir keinen Rabatt geben will. Ich will doch ein bestimmtes Auto, nicht irgendein Auto möglichst billig. Und Mercedes verkauft nunmal keine BMWs und Porsche keine Ferraris. Also... verstehe ich echt nicht.



Es geht nicht darum, dass du zu BMW gehst, weil du einen BMW willst, es geht darum, dass du zum Händler gehst, weil du ein Auto willst und bekommst du bei diesem kein Rabat darauf, gehst du eben zum nächsten, einer wird dir schon Rabat zahlen und mit den Panzern ist das nicht anders, denn auch englische oder französische Panzer sind recht brauchbar, ebenso wie andere Panzer aus anderen Ländern. Kommt man einem potenten Käufer nicht entgegen, geht der eben woanders hin.


----------



## Icejester (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Kriegstechnik anderer Länder ist ebenso beliebt, wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass eine AK47 sehr häufig verkauft wird.
> Das G3 sehe ich eher selten.



Preis und Zuverlässigkeit. Die AK47 kriegst Du eben nicht kaputt. Das G3 schon. Außerdem wird das doch eh nicht mehr produziert, oder?


----------



## axel25 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Soweit ich weiß ist das G3 ähnlich unkaputtbar. Nur wurden weniger davon produziert und das meiste ist eh schon ind Südafrika gelandet.

Das G3 kannst du übrigens mehrfach mit Wasser in den mechanischen Teilen gefrieren und wieder auftauen lassen, es funktioniert dann immer noch ohne Probleme .


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist das G3 ähnlich unkaputtbar. Nur wurden weniger davon produziert und das meiste ist eh schon ind Südafrika gelandet.
> 
> Das G3 kannst du übrigens mehrfach mit Wasser in den mechanischen Teilen gefrieren und wieder auftauen lassen, es funktioniert dann immer noch ohne Probleme .



Das schafft auch das G36, aber schieß damit mal bei Regen mit der Zieloptik, wenn du kein Zewa-Taschentuch mit hast!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Preis und Zuverlässigkeit. Die AK47 kriegst Du eben nicht kaputt. Das G3 schon. Außerdem wird das doch eh nicht mehr produziert, oder?


 
Natürlich wird die AK47 produziert, was denkst du, wie oft die Lizenz verkauft wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

"Verkauft" ist gut und um Lizenzen dürften sich viele Produzenten eh keine Rübe machen. Das Ding (bzw.: In den meisten Fällen die AK74) ist wesentlich einfacher zu fertigen, als ein G3.

Aber mit aktuellen Waffenexporten hat die Massenvernichtungswaffe No1 demenstprechend weniger zu tun, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber mit aktuellen Waffenexporten hat die Massenvernichtungswaffe No1 demenstprechend weniger zu tun, oder?


 
Jup, und deswegen werde ich den Thread mal etwas ausweiten. 
Wird Zeit, dass es nicht nur um deutsche Panzer nach Saudi Arabien geht, sondern um Waffengeschäfte allgemein.
Mal sehen, ob ich da brauchbares Material finde. Leider muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht Opfer eines Lobbyisten Artikels wird.


----------



## Memphys (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Warum sollen wir es ihnen nicht verkaufen? Tun wirs nicht tuts ein Anderer. Garantiert. Die USA würden mit Sicherheit gerne ein paar Abrams loswerden wies mit deren Finanzen momentan steht... um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. Und so siehts auch mit anderen Waffen aus. Ihr verkauft uns kein G3? OK, kaufen wir halt AKs (das Problem mit den Lizenzen liegt übrigens darin das es mehrere Versionen gibt, zB. Ak-47, Ak-74, AK-101, AK-103, AK-107 die sich durch Munition (39 oder 45mm mit verschiedenen Gewichten meint Wikipedia) oder einem verringerten Rückstoß unterscheiden) oder Ami-Gewehre (grad nicht so im Kopf was die nutzen, glaube ein M4 oder so). Das hat mit Moral und "moralischer Verantwortung" wegen unserer Kriegsschuld nichts zu tun sondern ist mMn. eine Folge unseres kapitalistischen Wirtschaftssystems.

Edit: der Vollständigkeit halber: Die US Army nutzt entweder ein M16 oder ein M4, meist das M4, insbesondere für Häuserkampf u.Ä. Einzelne Einheiten benutzen andere Waffen, zB. HK MP5 oder HK MP7


----------



## sfc (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Tja, irgendwo muss unser Wohlstand auch noch erwirtschaftet werden. Mit dem technikfeindlichen Michel ist im Inland kein Geld zu machen. Und vom gegenseitigen Haare schneiden können wir auch nicht leben. Wer keine Rohstoffe hat, muss eben seine Waren international verkaufen. Alternativ kann man es wie die Griechen machen: Sich solange gegenseitig verwalten, bis kein Geld mehr da ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Hier gehts nicht um Deutschland überhaupt Waffen verkaufen sollte, sondern darum ob man dieses Geschäft an dieses Land moralisch vertreten kann, auch auf Seiten der Politik.


----------



## sfc (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Da wir unsere Elektronik fast ausnahmslos aus einem kommunistischen Regime beziehen, kann die Anwort nur Ja lauten. Andernfalls dürften wir keine Computer mehr benutzen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Ausnahmslos? Seit wann ist Südkorea kommunistisch? (z.B. Samsung Electronics momentan auf Platz 2 der Rangliste )


----------



## sfc (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die ihre Komponenten auch aus China beziehen: Rechne mal all deine Elektronik zusammen. Dann macht Samsung nur noch einen kleinen Teil aus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Naja mir gings um "ausnamslos" und das ist es halt nicht! 

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen Elektronik wie TV etc. bringt nicht vorrangig Menschen um … Waffen schon!


----------



## sfc (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Ich neige zum Übertreiben, das stimmt^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht um Deutschland überhaupt Waffen verkaufen sollte, sondern darum ob man dieses Geschäft an dieses Land moralisch vertreten kann, auch auf Seiten der Politik.


 
Seit wann interessiert sich einer für Moral, wenn es um Waffengeschäfte geht?



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen Elektronik wie TV etc. bringt nicht vorrangig Menschen um … Waffen schon!



Menschen bringen Menschen um, gäbe es keine Waffen, würde sie sich gegenseitig mit Fernsehern erschlagen.


----------



## Icejester (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich wird die AK47 produziert, was denkst du, wie oft die Lizenz verkauft wurde.



Hä? Lies nochmal, was ich schrieb.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Du hast gefragt, ob sie noch produziert wird und ich hab die Frage beantwortet, was verstehst du da nicht?


----------



## dr_breen (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Menschen bringen Menschen um, gäbe es keine Waffen, würde sie sich gegenseitig mit Fernsehern erschlagen.


 
Ich weiß ja nicht was du für einen Fernseher hast, aber meiner hat weder eine schwere Panzerung, noch eine Bordkanone. Mit schweren Waffen kann man nun mal viel besser Menschen töten, als mit Fernsehern oder CD-Laufwerken. Von daher ist es nicht egal ob die Saudis Panzer haben oder nicht.


----------



## Icejester (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast gefragt, ob sie noch produziert wird und ich hab die Frage beantwortet, was verstehst du da nicht?


 
 Nein. Ich schrieb sowas wie "wird *das *noch produziert?" *Das *G3, *die *AK47. Ist doch nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Dann werde mal deutlicher mit deinen Formulierungen. Ob das G3 noch gebaut wird, weiß ich nicht, gibt ja schon den Nachfolger. Die AK47 wird gebaut.


----------



## axel25 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Das G3 wird nicht mehr produziert, ist aber dank Südamerika immernoch im Umlauf .

Auch recht fragwürdig.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Seit wann interessiert sich einer für Moral, wenn es um Waffengeschäfte geht?



Dann frag ich mich was Sinn dieser Frage ist von dir im Startpost? -> Ist das Geschäft alles, steht es über der Moral? … Wenn du sie schon selbst beantworten kannst!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mich was Sinn dieser Frage ist von dir im Startpost? -> Ist das Geschäft alles, steht es über der Moral? … Wenn du sie schon selbst beantworten kannst!


 
Ich kann das für mich beantworten, wenns ums Geld verdienen geht, gibts keine Moral, das ist aber unabhängig von der Ware.

Ich war am Wochenende beim Sommerfest meines Schwiegerdaddys (). Da kommen seine wichtigsten Klienten (eben die, die richtig Knete anschleppen) und wenn ich dann höre, dass der letzte Schrei Stiefel und Handtaschen aus Komodowaran Haut ist und zwar nicht, weils eben was anderes ist als Krokodilleder, sondern einfach weil die Tiere unter Artenschutz stehen und es eben "hipp" ist, etwas zu haben, was es vielleicht bald nicht mehr geben wird (deswegen gibts auch schon Anfragen nach ausgestopften Eisbären und Tigern). 
Moral gibts eben auch hier nicht, wo ein Markt ist, wird er bedient. Die einen machen in Waffen, die andere mit exotischen Dingen.
Ohne ein gewissen Umdenken in der Gesellschaft, egal ob jetzt Komodowaran Leder oder Panzer, kann das System auf Dauer nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Gut das du das nun für dich beantworten kannst ist ja schön und gut, aber wenn ich einen User darauf hinweise sich doch mal darauf (Thema Moral aus seiner Sicht) einzulassen, wäre … nein ist es aus meiner Sicht sogar falsch (gerade als Themenersteller) sich die Meinung des Anderen nicht doch noch mal anzuhören. Immerhin ist es ja eine Diskussion die du gestartet hast, um andere Meinungen zu hören die von dir abweichen bzw. die du von demjenigen erfahren möchtest! Das Thema persönl. Moral ist gerade zu diesem Thema sehr wichtig finde ich! 

PS: Wenn man natürlich keine Moral hat, weil man meint das Waffen ein Gut sind, welches man nicht überlegt einsetzen sollte ist sowas natürlich hinfällig, aber das kann man ja net erfahren wenn man nicht nachfragt?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Natürlich kannst du deine Moral einbringen, aber wie sollte ein moralisches Waffengeschäft denn aussehen?


----------



## troppa (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Naja, ich glaube besser wir verkaufen denen 200 Panzer als die USA oder Israel, denn kaufen werden die Saudis die Panzer so oder so. Das Geld spielt bei den Saudis immernoch eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Immer dieser Ohrrrrrr-dürfen-wir-das-Schwachsinn: Während die Amis, die Russen, die Israelis und Franzosen die ganze Welt aufrüsten und neben bei noch ein paar Atombomben verteilten müssen wir immer erst alle fragen, ob jemand oder gar die Öffentlichkeit was dagegen hat.

Und den Demonstranten sollte es wohl ziemlich schnurz sein, ob da jetzt ein Leopard 2, ein M1A2 oder ein Merkava über sie rollt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Man könnte politisch aber ein Zeichen setzen, wenn man den Panzerverkaug ablehnt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du deine Moral einbringen, aber wie sollte ein moralisches Waffengeschäft denn aussehen?



Meine Meinung hab ich hier schon vertreten und für mich stellt sich die Frage nach einem "moralischen" Waffengeschäft erst gar nicht!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Wärend ihr drüber diskutiert, über was hier diskutiert werden soll, mal was neues zum Thema deutsche Rüstungsexporte:

135 Millionen aus der Staatskasse für ein sechstes israelische U-Boot

Zum Vergleich: Für knapp 400.000 vom Hungertod bedrohte Afrikaner hatte Merkel eine Million zu vergeben.


----------



## Icejester (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Ich habe nie gesagt, daß ich sowas gut finde. Ich habe mich vielmehr gegenteilig geäußert.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wärend ihr drüber diskutiert, über was hier diskutiert werden soll, mal was neues zum Thema deutsche Rüstungsexporte:
> 
> 135 Millionen aus der Staatskasse für ein sechstes israelische U-Boot
> 
> Zum Vergleich: Für knapp 400.000 vom Hungertod bedrohte Afrikaner hatte Merkel eine Million zu vergeben.



Is das nicht schon das 6 Boot was "wir" den Israelis geben?
Die ersten Beiden haben Sie ja sogar für lau bekommen.

Wenn ich daran denke, wie viel Geld an deutschen Schulen alleine gebraucht wird und wofür dieses Regime das Geld ausgibt, könnte ich am laufenden Band kotzen. -__-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Jup, das ist no6, an dem sich der deutsche Staat beteiligt.


----------



## troppa (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wärend ihr drüber diskutiert, über was hier diskutiert werden soll, mal was neues zum Thema deutsche Rüstungsexporte:
> 
> 135 Millionen aus der Staatskasse für ein sechstes israelische U-Boot
> 
> Zum Vergleich: Für knapp 400.000 vom Hungertod bedrohte Afrikaner hatte Merkel eine Million zu vergeben.



Ach deswegen graben die Israelis den Palästinensern das Wasser ab, um U-Boote darin fahren zu lassen. Schön, dass wir wieder bei einem Völkermord mithelfen...

Nee aber jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, haben die kein Geld? Wieso kaufen die U-Boote, wenn sie keins haben? Wofür überhaupt frage ich jetzt mal nicht... 

Und während wir hier uns sone S... reinziehen, verhungern die Leute am Horn von Afrika. Währe der Großteil der Bevölkerung dort keine Muslime hätte man doch ein paar Politiker zum Schlachten runterschicken können. 

Naja... Politik fand ich immer schon zum Kotzen.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



troppa schrieb:


> Ach deswegen graben die Israelis den Palästinensern das Wasser ab, um U-Boote darin fahren zu lassen. Schön, dass wir wieder bei einem Völkermord mithelfen...



Ich finde es schwierig sich im Nahost-Konflikt auf eine Seite zu stellen. Der Begriff Völkermord ist natürlich total unangebracht und die Palis sind auch keine Heiligen.



> Nee aber jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, haben die kein Geld? Wieso kaufen die U-Boote, wenn sie keins haben? Wofür überhaupt frage ich jetzt mal nicht...


Vielleicht um die zukünftigen "Friedens Flottillen" aufzuhalten. 



> Und während wir hier uns sone S... reinziehen, verhungern die Leute am Horn von Afrika. Währe der Großteil der Bevölkerung dort keine Muslime hätte man doch ein paar Politiker zum Schlachten runterschicken können.
> 
> Naja... Politik fand ich immer schon zum Kotzen.


Das ist in der Tat furchtbar was dort passiert. Aber man geht wohl auf Grund der schlechten Erfahrungen nicht mehr in die Region? Nur Geld wäre wohl direkt weg und bei irgendwelchen Warlords. 
Was das mit den Politikern heißen soll verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Ich vermute mal, er wollte sarkastisch vorschlagen, dass Politiker, die sowas beschließen, höchstens nach als Nahrungsmittel für die Hungernden einen Nutzen haben könnten - was aber nicht geht, weil Mensch nicht halal ist.
Geld (und zwar auch in deutlich kleinerer Größenordnung als 135 Millionen) kann man in Ostafrika aber sehr wohl gebrauchen. In Somalia selbst kann man nichts machen (außer ggf. mal verhindern, das fortwärend neue Waffen bzw. Geldmittel für solche auf merkwürdigen Wegen aus sicherlich nicht-ganz-so-armen Staaten in das Land gelangen müssen...), aber es sind auch Nachbarstaaten betroffen und mitlerweile ist selbst die Zahl der Flüchtlinge, die das Land verlassen konnte, problematisch hoch. Diese Bereiche sind für etablierte Hilfsorganisationen problemlos möglich und Hilfe wäre umsetzbar - wenn man denn das Geld hätte.



troppa schrieb:


> Ach deswegen graben die Israelis den Palästinensern das Wasser ab, um U-Boote darin fahren zu lassen. Schön, dass wir wieder bei einem Völkermord mithelfen...



Nunja - es mag unmöglich sein, bei dem Konflikt irgend eine Seite sympathisch zu finden, aber die Opferzahlen sind trotz allem noch lange nicht so hoch, dass man "Vökermord" sprechen kann. Systematisches Vorgehen gibts erst recht nicht.



> Nee aber jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, haben die kein Geld?



Nö. Isreal hat eine enorme Militärstreitmacht, z.T. sogar noch eigene Miliätrprogramme (die aber nicht zu Exporten führen) und auf der anderen Seite ziemlich wenig Wirtschaft und zunehmend Zuwanderung aus ärmeren Schichten. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Haushalt alzu rosig aussieht - Spenden aus aller Welt hin oder her.



> Wofür überhaupt frage ich jetzt mal nicht...



Sicherung der Seewege (Isreal dürfte stark Importabhängig sein - und kann sich in keine Richtung auf den Landweg verlassen), Sicherung (atomarer) Gegenschlagskapazitäten. Die Frage ist, warum sie dafür drei höchst- und drei hochmoderne U-Boote brauchen, vor allem nachdem der Irak als großer Bedrohungsquelle weggefallen ist. MVW-Kapazitäten hat somit nur noch der Iran und der ist -davon abgesehen, dass man ihn auch aus dem Mittelmeer heraus angreifen kann- einen Golf weiter, kann somit nur schwer Seekriegseinheiten in unmittelbarer Nähe bereithalten. Da würde die drei ersten Boote also locker für die Abschreckung reichen. Die unmittelbaren Nachbarn sind, mit Ausnahme Ägyptens, militärisch so schwach, dass mittelfristig gar keine Bedrohung droht - erst recht keine Seeblockaden, die man nicht mit wesentlich älterer Technik verhindern könnte.
Somit ist die Frage nach der Teilfinanzierung noch unerklärlicher, als sonst. Selbst wenn man sich aus unerfindlichen Gründen der Sicherheit des Staates Israel (exkl. Palästina) verpflichtet fühlt, wäre dieser mit Booten z.B. vom Typ 206 A genüge getan. Und rein zufällig haben wir davon gerade ein halbes Dutzend auf Halde liegen, die Beinahe schonmal für 180 Millionen (insgesamt) verkauft worden wären und somit sehr bequem ins Israelische Budget passen...


----------



## Icejester (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



troppa schrieb:


> Ach deswegen graben die Israelis den Palästinensern das Wasser ab, um U-Boote darin fahren zu lassen. Schön, dass wir wieder bei einem Völkermord mithelfen...



Daß die Israelis den Palästinensern Wasser abgraben, kann man nicht sagen. Andersrum wird schon eher ein Schuh draus.



> Und während wir hier uns sone S... reinziehen, verhungern die Leute am Horn von Afrika. Währe der Großteil der Bevölkerung dort keine Muslime hätte man doch ein paar Politiker zum Schlachten runterschicken können.



Ist das, selbst als Scherz, nicht etwas sehr menschenverachtend und geschmacklos?



> Naja... Politik fand ich immer schon zum Kotzen.


 
Vielleicht solltest Du Dich dann davon fern halten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Daß die Israelis den Palästinensern Wasser abgraben, kann man nicht sagen. Andersrum wird schon eher ein Schuh draus.


 
Komisch dass dann sogar Amnesty International davon spricht, dass Israel den Palästinensern den Zugang zu Wasser erschweren oder sogar verweigern.
Israel verweigert Palästinensern Zugang zu Wasser | Amnesty International Deutschland


----------



## Woohoo (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Habe dazu auch schon anderes gelesen (weiß leider nicht mehr wo), dass es z.B: an den schlechten/kaputten Wasserleitungen liegt etc. Vielleicht sind die Linken allzu sehr auf der Seite der Palis. Blick dort eh nicht mehr durch wer in diesem Konflikt mehr trickst und die Wahrheit zu seinen Gunsten verändert.
Hat das (Israel - Palästina) überhaupt noch was mit dem Thread zu tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*

Ich habe den Thread Titel mal angepasst und will das Panzergeschäft von Deutschland an Saudi Arabien damit ausweiten. Und zwar auf die Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer.
Die USA sind der größte Waffenexporteur der Welt (und damit auch zu dem Land, in dem die meisten Waffen hergestellt werden).
Hinter dem größten Rüstungskonzern der Welt, BAE Systems aus Großbritannien, liegen gleich fünf US Firmen direkt dahinter.

- Lockheed Martin
- Boeing
- Northrop Grumman
- General Dynamics
- Raytheon
Quelle

Es geht um ein Milliardengeschäft, bei dem nicht nur die Rüstungsindustrie verdient, sondern auch die Staaten ihre Positionen stärken können.
Waffen für die ganze Welt: Regierung ohne Maßstab - n-tv.de
USA: Waffengeschäfte mit Staaten des Nahen Ostens, 12.08.2010 (Friedensratschlag)

Dass dabei die Menschenrechte zu kurz kommen, wird nicht von allen Politikern geteilt.
Panzerverkäufe: Niebel hält Waffenlieferungen und Menschenrechte für vereinbar | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE

Aber auch die Grünen mussten zugeben, dass sie in ihrer Zeit als Regierungspartei Waffengeschäften zugestimmt hat.
Rot-grüne Waffenlieferungen: Claudia Roths zerknirschte Handfeuerwaffen-Beichte - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE

Dass es dabei auch zu illegalen Geschäften kommt, wird häufig ignoriert, bzw. herunter gespielt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMHPT_w0w1s

Dass Waffenlieferungen gerade in Krisengebieten zu unsagbar viel Leid führt, ist unumstritten. 

Chinesische Waffen für Diktatoren in Afrika? | Asien | Deutsche Welle | 06.01.2011
afrika.info | Afrika: Keine Fragen der Moral
Algerien kauft Waffen von den USA - News Ausland: Naher Osten & Afrika - bazonline.ch
Moskau: Tummelplatz der Waffenschieber - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6CfXTMifkQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlJChL2SoKc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLIq9hhxJpQ


----------



## Icejester (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch dass dann sogar Amnesty International davon spricht, dass Israel den Palästinensern den Zugang zu Wasser erschweren oder sogar verweigern.
> Israel verweigert Palästinensern Zugang zu Wasser | Amnesty International Deutschland


 
Ah, da kann man ja nur schallend lachen.
"Israel gesteht der palästinensischen Bevölkerung nur einen Bruchteil der  gemeinsamen Wasserressourcen zu, die zum großen Teil unter der  besetzten Westbank liegen."
Ja, verdammt, genau deswegen hat die israelische Landnahme doch stattgefunden. Israel ist auf dieses Wasser zwingendst angewiesen, während die umgebenden Staaten durchaus andere Quellen nutzen könnten. Auch Amnesty International sollte sich vielleicht mal über geopolitische Hintergründe informieren, bevor sie Unsinn schreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Erstens ist das kein Unsinn, es gibt genug Berichte, die den Amnesty Bericht bestätigen und zweitens ist das nicht Teil des Threads.


----------



## Icejester (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Sicher ist das Unsinn. Nützt aber nichts, darüber zu streiten.


----------



## troppa (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte politisch aber ein Zeichen setzen, wenn man den Panzerverkaug ablehnt.



Ja, aber das ist doch in meinen Augen das Dilema. Ich bin der Meinung keine Waffen  herzustellen, wäre die einzige Möglichkeit "legale" Waffengeschäfte (wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt) zu  unterbinden.
Vor Allem die von dir angesprochenen absolut fragwürdigen illegalen oder halb-legalen Waffengeschäfte, die für mich das größte Problem darstellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, er wollte sarkastisch vorschlagen, dass Politiker, die sowas beschließen, höchstens nach als Nahrungsmittel für die Hungernden einen Nutzen haben könnten - was aber nicht geht, weil Mensch nicht halal ist.



Vollkommen richtig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nunja - es mag unmöglich sein, bei dem Konflikt irgend eine Seite sympathisch zu finden, aber die Opferzahlen sind trotz allem noch lange nicht so hoch, dass man "Vökermord" sprechen kann. Systematisches Vorgehen gibts erst recht nicht.



Es ist mir klar, dass nicht alle Palästinenser unschuldig sind, aber sie sind nun mal die Schwächeren. Aber ich befürchte, dass es zum "Völkermord", nicht systematisch, sondern ehr schleichend in Kauf nehment, kommen wird und dass dann gefragt wird: Wer hat die Schuld und tja da sind wir wieder: die Deutschen. Warum können es nicht mal die Österreicher oder Franzosen oder die Briten Schuld sein? Aber das führt jetzt... Verdammt...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Die Frage ist, warum sie dafür drei höchst- und drei hochmoderne U-Boote brauchen*, vor allem nachdem der Irak als großer Bedrohungsquelle weggefallen ist. (...)
> Somit ist die Frage nach der Teilfinanzierung noch unerklärlicher, als sonst. Selbst wenn man sich aus unerfindlichen Gründen der Sicherheit des Staates Israel (exkl. Palästina) verpflichtet fühlt, wäre dieser mit Booten z.B. vom *Typ 206 A* genüge getan. Und rein zufällig haben wir davon gerade *ein halbes Dutzend auf Halde* liegen, die Beinahe schonmal für 180 Millionen (insgesamt) verkauft worden wären und somit sehr bequem ins Israelische Budget passen...



Genau das meinte ich damit.



Icejester schrieb:


> troppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja... Politik fand ich immer schon zum Kotzen.
> ...



Dito, aber immer wieder sinnlos mit dir zu reden.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Wir müssen hier mal unbedingt was klarstellen:

Der Leo2 ist ein Kampfpanzer. Kein Schützenpanzer, Polizeipanzer, Gummigeschoßwerfer oder irgendwas, mit dem man einen Aufstand niederrennen könnte. Warum sollte die Ultrakanone an dem Ding (Die auf 4km einen Spatz treffen und atomisieren kann) gegen einen Demonstranten eingesetzt werden? Und vor allem wie? 

Sollen die mit der Kanone etwa schießen? Alle im Umkreis von 350m wären für immer taub, kein Glas mehr in den Fenstern und das Geschoß bleibt nicht im ersten Demonstranten stecken. Es fliegt so lange durch Häuserwände und alles was sonst noch im Weg ist, bis die kinetische Energie verbraucht ist. 
Und das ist eine Menge Energie. Ich betone nochmal, daß das Ding auf 4 km einen modernen russischen Kampfpanzer kaputtschießen kann. 

Abgesehen davon ist der Leo so groß und breit, daß man ihn in deren Straßen, oder dort, wo ein Aufstand toben könnte garnicht rangieren könnte, ohne größere Schäden an Gebäuden und Infrastruktur zu verursachen.

Hat sich auch schon mal jemand überlegt, was passiert, wenn man mit einem Kettenfahrzeug in den eigenen Straßen rumfährt? Die gehen kaputt. Außerdem wäre es schon eine riesige Sauerei die Ketten von Demonstranten zu säubern... 

Die Panzer werden gebraucht, weil die eigenen zu alt sind. Außerdem ist Saudi Arabien relativ stabil und wenn wir keinen Panzer dahin verkaufen, tun es die Franzosen, die Amis, die Chinesen oder die Russen... 

Wenn wir an niemanden mehr Panzer verkaufen würden, sähe es in Deutschland ein bißchen ärmer aus. 
Unendlich viel Know-How der Rüstungsindustrie, der Ingenieure, Metallurgie ginge einfach ins Ausland verloren. Ebenso hundertausende von Arbeitsplätzen, die daran hängen. Es ist eines der letzten Produkte, die wirklich in Deutschland gefertigt werden. Alle anderen Made in Germany-Dinge bekommen hier nur ein Typenschild oder die Endmontage verpaßt, damit man Made in Germany draufschreiben kann.

Wir sollten mal in uns gehen und uns fragen, was das eigentlich soll? Die Linken und Grünen wollen vom Prinzip her überhaupt keine Rüstungsexporte, weil man damit ja Menschen töten kann... Aber womit soll unsere Rüstungsindustrie und unser Staat Geld verdienen, wenn niemand einen Panzer, ein U-Boot oder eine Haubitze kauft? Dadurch, daß wir die Panzer verkaufen, kommen auch Wartungsverträge zu Stande. Ingenieure und Meister reisen um die Welt um dem Käufer Reparaturen, Wartung und Funktion zu erklären oder Aufzurüsten... Dadurch hat man auch langfristig diese vermeintlich bösen Staaten im Auge. Besser noch, als wenn der Russe oder der Chinese Waffen verkauft, wovon wir nix mitbekommen...

Nachdenklich - kampfschaaaf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Saudi Arabien setzt bislang auf Leclerc und Abrams. Die sind nicht wirklich veraltet, hätten allenfalls ein Upgrade nötig. Die georderte Variante des Leopard 2 ist extra für den Einsatz in bebautem Gebiet modifiziert und u.a. mit einem ferngelenkten MG und Räumschild ausgestattet. Man kann ihn also auch in Situtaionen nützlich einsetzen, in denen 120 mm zu groß sind, man aber gerne gepanzert wäre. Genau in dieser Rolle kamen saudische Panzerfahrzeuge (zugegebenermaßen: kleinere, beweglichere) noch vor wenigen Wochen gegen Demonstranten zum Einsatz.

Zum "wenn wir nicht, dann die anderen" wurde imho genug gesagt... - zur Rangfolge von Menschenrechten und Wirtschaftsinteressen auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Wir müssen hier mal unbedingt was klarstellen:
> 
> Der Leo2 ist ein Kampfpanzer. Kein Schützenpanzer, Polizeipanzer, Gummigeschoßwerfer oder irgendwas, mit dem man einen Aufstand niederrennen könnte. Warum sollte die Ultrakanone an dem Ding (Die auf 4km einen Spatz treffen und atomisieren kann) gegen einen Demonstranten eingesetzt werden? Und vor allem wie?
> 
> Sollen die mit der Kanone etwa schießen? Alle im Umkreis von 350m wären für immer taub, kein Glas mehr in den Fenstern und das Geschoß bleibt nicht im ersten Demonstranten stecken. Es fliegt so lange durch Häuserwände und alles was sonst noch im Weg ist, bis die kinetische Energie verbraucht ist.



Es geht um die Demonstration von Macht und Überlegenheit. Kommst du mit ein paar Panzern angerollt, schafft das Eindruck, die Leute haben Angst. Du musst dazu nicht mal die Kanone abfeuern, denn jeder weiß, was ein Panzer anrichten kann. Rollst du also los, gehen die Leute schon aus dem Weg, ganz ohne den Einsatz des Bordgeschützes.


----------



## Icejester (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hat sich auch schon mal jemand überlegt, was passiert, wenn man mit einem Kettenfahrzeug in den eigenen Straßen rumfährt? Die gehen kaputt. Außerdem wäre es schon eine riesige Sauerei die Ketten von Demonstranten zu säubern...


 
Es gibt durchaus Gummiketten für den Einsatz auf asphaltierten Wegen. Straßen muß man mit einem Panzer nicht kaputtmachen. (Auch wenn's leicht ist.)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht um die Demonstration von Macht und Überlegenheit. Kommst du mit ein paar Panzern angerollt, schafft das Eindruck, die Leute haben Angst. Du musst dazu nicht mal die Kanone abfeuern, denn jeder weiß, was ein Panzer anrichten kann. Rollst du also los, gehen die Leute schon aus dem Weg, ganz ohne den Einsatz des Bordgeschützes.



Abgesehen davon hat doch jeder Panzer auch ein Bord-MG. Das würde für ein paar Demonstranten wohl reichen, wenn man denn wirklich wollte. Andererseits reichen für Demonstranten natürlich auch ganz alte Panzer. Um Aufstände niederzuschlagen, wird sich kein klar rechnender Mensch mit dem modernsten und schwersten Kriegsgerät ausrüsten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Mit "Bordgeschütz" ist das aufgebaute MG gemeint, hätte ich die Kanone gemeint, würde ich von einer Kanone sprechen. 

Es ist doch egal, ob er einen Aufstand mit neuen oder alten Panzern niederschlägt, er wird das nehmen, was da ist und wenns die neu gekauften Panzer sind, dann eben die.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Um Aufstände niederzuschlagen, wird sich kein klar rechnender Mensch mit dem modernsten und schwersten Kriegsgerät ausrüsten.


 

Sicher? Von der Zweitfunktion zur Verteidigung in internationalen Konflikten mal abgesehen:
Gaddafi würde es im Moment sicherlich begrüßen, wenn er modernstes Kriegsgerät zur Niederschlagung Aufständiger hätte.

Und auch in kleinerem Maßstab muss man festhalten: Es gibt genug Regierungsfeindliche Organisationen, gerade im arabischen Raum, die mittelstark gepanzerte Fahrzeuge knacken können, wenn sie nah genug rankommen. Da mag eine Regierung nicht stürzen, aber es stört den ich-bin-Übermacht-du-bist-tod-Eindruck doch empfindlich, den man erwecken möchte, um eine Ausweitung von Protesten zu verhindern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Niemand weiß, wie sich der arabische Raum in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren entwickeln wird, kommt es dann tatsächlich mal dazu, dass Panzer gegen die Bevölkerung eingesetzt werden (wenn man den Aufstand nicht mehr anders unterdrücken kann, siehe China 1989 oder Tschechoslowakei 1968), dann will ich nicht dabei zuschauen, wie Leo 2 Panzer über Menschen drüberrollen oder wenn mit dem MG in die Menge geschossen wird.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Gummiketten für den Einsatz auf asphaltierten Wegen. Straßen muß man mit einem Panzer nicht kaputtmachen. (Auch wenn's leicht ist.)


 
Nein, der Leo rollt nicht auf Gummiketten. Es handelt sich dabei um Hartgummi-Abstandhalter, die in die Kette eingesetzt werden können. Kosten Geld und verschleißen stark. Ist was für in Friedenszeiten die Kasernenstraße zu schonen.

Ja, wurde schon genug gesagt zu: Wenn wir nicht, dann die anderen. Darf das nicht meine Meinung sein? Es entspricht nunmal der Wahrheit. Kann nicht oft genug gesagt werden. 

Das gefällt mir gut: 
- Bei Mercedes Geld verdienen, aber Rüstungsindustrie als was Böses verabscheuen. 
- Nachtspeicheröfen nutzen, aber: Atomstrom - nein Danke! 
- Bei der Auswahl des Autos 6 anstelle von 4 Zylindern nehmen, aber Grün wählen gehen, denn die sind ja DAGEGEN! 
- Kaffee und Tee konsumieren, aber Niedriglohn und Sklaverei verurteilen...
die Liste läßt sich unendlich fortführen...

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Was hat denn Mercedes mit der Rüstungsindustrie zu tun?


----------



## troppa (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist der Leo so groß und breit, daß man ihn in deren Straßen, oder dort, wo ein Aufstand toben könnte garnicht rangieren könnte, ohne größere Schäden an Gebäuden und Infrastruktur zu verursachen.


 
Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz die Saudis werden wohl 3,75m breite Straßen haben, schließlich müssen irgendwo die Supersportwagen fahren oder?!



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hat sich auch schon mal jemand überlegt,  was passiert, wenn man mit einem Kettenfahrzeug in den eigenen Straßen  rumfährt? Die gehen kaputt.



Nein, das ist nicht korrekt der Leo 2 kommt standardmäßig mit Gummikettenpolster der Firma Diehl (Wikipedia ftw) und die Kette ist das Beste, wenn es darum geht großes Gewicht auf große Fläche zuverteilen. Kuck dir mal die großen Braunkohlebagger, große Bagger allgemein oder die zwei mobile Startrampendinger der NASA mal an.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir gut:
> - Bei der Auswahl des Autos 6 anstelle von 4 Zylindern nehmen, aber Grün wählen gehen, denn die sind ja DAGEGEN!



Äh Moment mal, die Anzahl der Zylinder hat nichts mit dem CO2 oder Feinstaub-Ausstoß zutuen. Theoretisch wäre doch ein 2 ltr. 6 Zylinder bei gleicher bewegter Masse im Motor, gleichem Fahrzeuggewicht, gleichen Reifen usw. besser als ein 2ltr. 4 Zylinder, wegen schnellerem Ansprechverhalten somit zügigerem Beschleunigen, kleineren Brennkammern, die  unter dem Strich weniger Benzin benötigen und höherer Laufruhe und somit nochmal niedrigerem Spritverbrauch. 
Naja, aber wo gibt es schon die Auswahl zwischen zwei Hubraumgleichen Motoren, die sich nur ihre Zylinderzahl unterscheiden.


----------



## Icejester (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



troppa schrieb:


> Äh Moment mal, die Anzahl der Zylinder hat nichts mit dem CO2 oder Feinstaub-Ausstoß zutuen. Theoretisch wäre doch ein 2 ltr. 6 Zylinder bei gleicher bewegter Masse im Motor, gleichem Fahrzeuggewicht, gleichen Reifen usw. besser als ein 2ltr. 4 Zylinder, wegen schnellerem Ansprechverhalten somit zügigerem Beschleunigen, kleineren Brennkammern, die  unter dem Strich weniger Benzin benötigen und höherer Laufruhe und somit nochmal niedrigerem Spritverbrauch.
> Naja, aber wo gibt es schon die Auswahl zwischen zwei Hubraumgleichen Motoren, die sich nur ihre Zylinderzahl unterscheiden.


 
Dein erster Satz ist zwar richtig, aber ansonsten hast Du nicht so furchtbar viel Ahnung von Motorenbau, scheint mir. Die anderen Annahmen stimmen nämlich einfach nicht. Sorry.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat denn Mercedes mit der Rüstungsindustrie zu tun?


 

Viel!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Ja, was denn?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Sie bauen Ersatzteile für den Unimog, Mercedes G (Wolf), den LKW 1017 und auch im neuen Bundeswehrfuhrpark fahren genügend Fahrzeuge dieser Firma!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Und?
Was interessiert Mercedes, wer das Auto kauft?
Es ist ein Autohersteller, mehr nicht und wer sagt, dass Mercedes den Geländewagen überhaupt noch herstellt, vielleicht wird er schon lange in Lizenz gebaut oder siehst du im Portfolio von Mercedes noch das G-Modell stehen, wie es die Bundeswehr benutzt?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Wer spricht von Herstellung der Fahrzeuge? Ich sagte deutlich Ersatzteile und diese werden durch Ersatzteillieferungsverträge durchaus noch erfüllt, oder glaubst das die Daimler AG sich dieses Geschäft entgehen läßt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Das weiß ich nicht, aber wenn du das so siehst, gehört jeder Automobilhersteller dazu, denn die Bundeswehr benutzt auch Fahrzeuge von VW, Ford und Opel.
Bei Porsche bin ich mir nicht sicher. 
Und was andere Armeen machen, weiß ich nicht. Die Holländer benutzen auch häufig deutsche Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Richtig wenn man das ausweitet ist das durchaus möglich btw. unser Regimentskommandeur wurde in einem Audi A8 von A nach B gefahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Du kannst das noch mehr ausweiten. Öl und Treibstoff muss auch besorgt werden, also sind Energiekonzerne auch in der Rüstungsindustrie tätig, genauso wie die Klamottenindustrie. Wo willst du da die Grenze ziehen?
Die Grenze bei mir sind Waffen und ein G-Modell von Mercedes beim Bund ist keine Waffe.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Nicht direkt, aber involviert und somit nicht zu vernachlässigen. 

PS: Auch ein G-Modell kann als Waffe dienen.


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Panzer für Saudi Arabien - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder sinnvolles Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht das erste Mal ich sage nur Türkei, aber man kann sich ja bei jedem Deal aufregen der ans Tageslicht kommt.
> 
> Ich finde Waffenverkäufe ins Ausland nie gut, egal welches Land es ist!


 
hm....wieder mal nen interessantes thema 

muss ich direkt mal meinen senf ab lassen:

1. ich bin nicht gegen waffengeschäfte (es gibt sicher grenzen d.h. an terroristen verkauft man nicht, auch wenn die waffen so ende des geschäftsjahres "liegen bleiben", aber an an erkannte staaten finde ich darf man verkaufen (ich mag die saudis auch net so gerne, aber da unten sind die immer noch unter den besseren partnern - ich meine immer noch besser als solche "schurkenstaaten" wie den Iran, der Jemen, der Libanon, Syrien etc. - vor allem kann man mit mit den saudis wenigstens vernünftige geschäfte machen, was man mit dem rest nicht kann und terroristen helfen die auch nicht!)

2. ich finde es gut wenn wir hier "mitspielen" - den waffenmarkt ganz den amis, russen etc. zu überlassen fände ich viel schlimmer als ein paar nicht 100% korrekte geschäfte zu machen (guckt hierzu mal "lord of war" - wie war das, er teilt waffengeschäfte in 3 kathegoerien ein: weiß (legal!), black (illegal) und sein favourite Grau (d.h. auslegungssache, rechtliche grau-zone etc.))

3. finde es eh schlimm genug das die politik einem unternehmen dessen einziges ziel es ist gewinn zu machen sagen "darf" an wen denn bitte nicht verkauft werden darf (sofern es annerkannte länder sind find ich das schon ******* - über terroristen und aufständische brauchen wir net zu reden, das ist IMHO selbstverständlich das man an die nicht liefern darf), vor allem da die russischen unternehmen und die aus den USA keine solch restriktiven bestimmungen haben

zwischenfrage: warum hat deutschland eigentlich für jeden mist 100000mal mehr regelungen (und strengere) als andere länder? (ist schon wenn man sich bei PC spielen anschaut schlimm, aber hier genauso blöd!)?

4. das "volk" hat sich hier gar net auf zu regen, die geht das IMHO nen feuchten furz an (!) was ein unternehmen macht, solange das ganze nicht schädlich für leib und leben (bei uns!) ist und solange geltendes recht (was z.B. umweltschutz etc. angeht) eingehalten wird!

so meine meinung....dürft mich jetzt steinigen für 

mfg LAX


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Auch ein G-Modell kann als Waffe dienen.


 
Aber auch nur, wenn die Munition fürs Geschütz ausgegangen ist, sofern überhaupt eins verbaut ist. 
Ich sehe G-Modell bei Demonstrationen aber noch nicht so...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. Juli 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:
			
		

> hm....wieder mal nen interessantes thema
> 
> muss ich direkt mal meinen senf ab lassen:
> 
> 1. ich bin nicht gegen waffengeschäfte (es gibt sicher grenzen d.h. an terroristen verkauft man nicht, auch wenn die waffen so ende des geschäftsjahres "liegen bleiben", aber an an erkannte staaten finde ich darf man verkaufen (ich mag die saudis auch net so gerne, aber da unten sind die immer noch unter den besseren partnern - ich meine immer noch besser als solche "schurkenstaaten" wie den Iran, der Jemen, der Libanon, Syrien etc. - vor allem kann man mit mit den saudis wenigstens vernünftige geschäfte machen, was man mit dem rest nicht kann und terroristen helfen die auch nicht!)



Bloß doof, das die Saudis genau das immer wieder getan haben.
Und mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn da weiterhin Geld fließt.
Da wäre es mir lieber, wir verkaufen Sie an den Iran, der hat immerhin in den letzten hundert+ Jahren nie einen Krieg angefangen und ist weitaus liberaler als Saudi-Arabien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat denn Mercedes mit der Rüstungsindustrie zu tun?



"Mercedes" selbst nur divere G-Modell basierte Militärfahrzeuge (als z.B. Serval auch durchaus mit Offensivpotential) und eine Lange Tradition von Militär-LKW, aber bei Betrachtung des gesamten Daimlerkonzerns kommen mit Unimog (und diversen darauf basierenden APCs) und EADS auch Schwergewichte dazu.




kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir gut:



Mir gefallen Leute, bei denn ich verstehe, was sie zum Thema beitragen wollen 




DarthLAX schrieb:


> aber an an erkannte staaten finde ich darf man verkaufen (ich mag die saudis auch net so gerne, aber da unten sind die immer noch unter den besseren partnern - ich meine immer noch besser als solche "schurkenstaaten" wie den Iran, der Jemen, der Libanon, Syrien etc. - vor allem kann man mit mit den saudis wenigstens vernünftige geschäfte machen, was man mit dem rest nicht kann und terroristen helfen die auch nicht!)



Meinst du nicht, dass "anerkannt" ein bißchen zu wechselhaft ist? Vor einem halben Jahr war Lybien (Gaddaffi) anerkannt, heute ist es Lybien (Rebellen). Taiwan ist nicht anerkannt, chinesische Herrschaft über Tibet dagegen schon.
Das ist manchmal eine sehr willkürliche und missbrauchbare Kategorie (siehe z.B. US-Militäreinsätze in Afghanistan, die viele Völkerrechtsparagraphen umgehen, weil die islamische Republik Afghanistan schlichtweg nicht anerkannt wurde und wird, obwohl die Taliban leider weiterhin die regionale Gruppierung sind, die man am ehsten als Kontrolle-ausübend bezeichnen könnte)



> 3. finde es eh schlimm genug das die politik einem unternehmen dessen einziges ziel es ist gewinn zu machen sagen "darf" an wen denn bitte nicht verkauft werden darf (sofern es annerkannte länder sind find ich das schon ******* - über terroristen und aufständische brauchen wir net zu reden, das ist IMHO selbstverständlich das man an die nicht liefern darf), vor allem da die russischen unternehmen und die aus den USA keine solch restriktiven bestimmungen haben



Du findest es also schlecht, dass man Kim Jong Ill keine Atomtechnologie verkaufen darf? Und Ahmadinedschad keine Mittelstreckenraketen?
Manchmal sollte es in dieser Welt auch mal um Menschen und nicht nur um Gewinn gehen und dann müssen Unternehmen halt zurückstecken...



> zwischenfrage: warum hat deutschland eigentlich für jeden mist 100000mal mehr regelungen (und strengere) als andere länder? (ist schon wenn man sich bei PC spielen anschaut schlimm, aber hier genauso blöd!)?



Deutsche Mentalität, Deutsche Politiker und Deutscher Förderalismus. Wo woanders eine Regelung getroffen wird, ggf. sogar eine variable (z.B. progressive Abgaben auf unerwünschtes Verhalten), gibt es in Deutschland ein radikal Verbot (/Grenzwert). Mit 30 Ausnahmen. Die unter verschiedenen Bedingungen eintreten können. Aber nicht in Bayern, denn da ist anders. Es sei denn, es wird nicht für den Export produziert. Oder Arbeitsplätze müssen gerettet werden. Hotels sind eh anders. Oder der Mehrwertssteuersatz, je nach dem.
Schließlich ist es absolut unvorstellbar, dass irgend ein Gesetz in Deutschland zustande kommt, wenn dafür eine Partei zurückstecken muss. Also muss es für jeden an der Politik beteiligten eine Zeile in dem neuen Gesetz geben, in der er seine Forderungen knallhart durchgesetzt hat.



> 4. das "volk" hat sich hier gar net auf zu regen, die geht das IMHO nen feuchten furz an (!) was ein unternehmen macht, solange das ganze nicht schädlich für leib und leben (bei uns!) ist und solange geltendes recht (was z.B. umweltschutz etc. angeht) eingehalten wird!



Letzteres ist ja u.a. die Frage.
Und wenn Deutsche aufgrund einer Lage im mittleren Osten, die u.a. durch deutsche Waffen verursacht wurde, in Gefahr geraten, dann ist auch der erste Teil erfüllt. Große Unternehmen haben schon dann Auswirkungen, die sich weit über ihr unmittelbares Geschäftsfeld erstrecken, wenn es gerade nicht um Waffen geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Mercedes" selbst nur divere G-Modell basierte Militärfahrzeuge (als z.B. Serval auch durchaus mit Offensivpotential) und eine Lange Tradition von Militär-LKW, aber bei Betrachtung des gesamten Daimlerkonzerns kommen mit Unimog (und diversen darauf basierenden APCs) und EADS auch Schwergewichte dazu.


 
Nur weil die Daimler AG 30% Anteile an EADS hat?
EADS war vor der Fusion mit den Franzosen und Spaniern DASA und das wiederum war eine Tochter von Daimler. Also logisch, dass Daimler nach der Fusion immer noch Anteile hält.
Andererseits ist Daimler auch nur eine Aktiengesellschaft, bei der arabische Investoren nicht unerheblich beteiligt sind (sie machen sogar den größten Einzelposten aus).
Nicht anderes sieht es bei anderen Rüstungskonzernen aus, auch hier sind die Aktienpakete weltweit "untergebracht". 
Aber trotzdem hat das nichts mit Mercedes zu tun, denn das wiederum ist nur die Autosparte von Daimler und wie jeder weiß, ist Daimler ein großer Konzern, der eben überall seine Finger drin hat. Ebenso wie Siemens oder Bosch oder sonst wer in Deutschland oder denkst du, dass man z.B. Atomwaffen oder Kernkraftwerke ohne Siemens Technologie bauen kann?


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...denkst du, dass man z.B. Atomwaffen oder Kernkraftwerke ohne Siemens Technologie bauen kann?



Also ich sage dazu, DAS ist zu 100% möglich!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Also ich sage dazu, DAS ist zu 100% möglich!


 
Die Russen haben die Technologie von Siemens geklaut und sie unter einem anderen Label angeboten, die Chinesen haben es den Russen geklaut und verkaufen es nun ihrerseits.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

Wenn man Panzer baut ist wohl klar für was die zum Einsatz kommen, dass diese nur als Deko gefertigt werden ist unwahrscheinlich.

Was man damit macht ist eine andere Frage, Krieg ist immer unschön, aber gibt es nunmal immer wieder mit Waffengewalt.
Die Schweiz kauft auch neue Jets, dennoch bomben sie nicht andere damit grundlos ab. Die Verantwortlichkeit liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht dem Vertreiber, Hersteller sondern dem "Benutzer".
Waffen kann man überall kaufen, kriegen sie die Panzer nicht von Deutschland kaufen sie sich alte russische Panzer oder stellen sie selber her. 

Natürlich hat man seine Vermutungen wenn man solche Geräte an solche Staaten verkauft, aber Moral war noch nie die Stärke der Geschäftsmänner die davon profitieren (mit einem schönen Hotelaufenthalt in Dubai und einem Ferrari als Bonus?) 

Und es gibt genug Investoren die keine Skrupel haben Waffen herstellen zu lassen, was viel Schlimmer ist, die Leute die abdrücken, ohne diese würde das auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Russen haben die Technologie von Siemens geklaut und sie unter einem anderen Label angeboten, die Chinesen haben es den Russen geklaut und verkaufen es nun ihrerseits.


 
Wenn du nach dem Muster vorgehst, dann ist Daimler/Benz ja gleich für alle motorisierten Kampffahrzeuge verantwortlich 

Fazit ist jedenfalls, dass der Konzern, der am ehesten unter seiner Endnutzermarke Mercedes bekannt ist, in erheblichen Maße in Waffenproduktion verwickelt ist. Das sie mittlerweile die Verwendung des Namens weiter zusammengestrichen haben, ändert daran nichts. (iirc gab es in den 80ern mal einen berühmten Fall, in dem Laster mit Stern "zivil" verkauft wurden, wobei der afrikanische Kunde so merkwürdige Extras wie olivgefleckte Lackierung, Einspurbereifung, Allradantrieb, Sitzgelegenheiten auf der Pritsche und Kampfbeleuchtung geordert hatte...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (iirc gab es in den 80ern mal einen berühmten Fall, in dem Laster mit Stern "zivil" verkauft wurden, wobei der afrikanische Kunde so merkwürdige Extras wie olivgefleckte Lackierung, Einspurbereifung, Allradantrieb, Sitzgelegenheiten auf der Pritsche und Kampfbeleuchtung geordert hatte...)


 
Du kannst ja ein entsprechendes Fahrzeug in Tanrfärbung kaufen, ich wüsste nicht, dass das verboten ist, kostet halt Aufpreis, wie die anderen Sachen aus.
Lieber so als wenn ein paar Aufständische MG Halterungen in ihre Toyota Pick Ups reinschweißen. 
(das kriegst du nie durch den Tüv )


----------



## troppa (2. August 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lieber so als wenn ein paar Aufständische MG Halterungen in ihre Toyota Pick Ups reinschweißen.
> (das kriegst du nie durch den Tüv )



Dachte immer, wenn man einen weißen Toyota Pickup kauf, wäre die als  Zusatzausstattung schon mit dabei. Und Toyota will Weltmarktführer sein?  



Icejester schrieb:


> Dein erster Satz ist zwar richtig, aber  ansonsten hast Du nicht so furchtbar viel Ahnung von Motorenbau, scheint  mir. Die anderen Annahmen stimmen nämlich einfach nicht. Sorry.


 
Jo, da haste mal recht, ich hab wenig Ahnung von Motorenbau. War für mich jetzt eigentlich nur logisch. 
Also wäre der 4 Zylinder jetzt besser oder wären beide gleich? Aber vor Allem warum wäre das so?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*



Wenn es rein um die Effizienz geht, wäre ein Zylinder am besten: Je größer ein Zylinder, desto mehr Volumen im Vergleich zur Wandoberfläche -> desto weniger Energie geht an das Kühlwasser verloren, desto weniger Material ist pro Hubraum nötig.
Wenn das ganze einigermaßen Vibrationsarm laufen soll, steht dem natürlich die Unwucht und sehr langen Zündabstände eines 1-Zylinder gegenüber, die ggf. große Schungmassen erfordern (was die ganze Sache schwerer macht) und zudem ist es schwerer, mit großen Teilen hohe Drehzahlen zu erreichen. (welche wiederum die Leistung pro Gewicht steigern - aber die Effizienz senken, da weniger Zeit für die Verbrennung zur Verfügung steht)

Unterm Strich ist Motorenoptimierung eine Angelegenheit, bei der sehr viele gegenläufige Prozesse eine Rolle spielen. Wenn es nur um wenig Verbrauch geht, sind möglichst große Zylinder optimal. (vergl. Schiffsdiesel -mit die effizientesten Wärmekraftmaschienen überhaupt-, die über 10 m³ Hubraum mit weniger als 8 Zylindern erreichen)


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. August 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

auch wenns offtopic ist, aber diese kleine ergänzung kann ich als technikbegeisterter nicht unausgesprochen lassen 
sobald in einer verbrennungsmaschine eine bewegungsumkehrung stattfindet, so ist dies IMMER schlecht für den wirkungsgrad. Der hubkolbenmotor hat davon ja gleich 2, den OT und den UT. Deshalb sind z.b. Turbinen im vergleich effizienter, weil sie eine fortlaufende drehbewegung besitzen. auch der wankelmotor könnte deutlich effizienter sein als der HKM, gewisse forschungen vorausgesetzt. aber das würde ein zu großes fass anstechen ^^ 

@t: ich bleibe dabei, die forschung, für die deutschlands firmen millionen oder sogar milliarden ausgegeben haben, muss man auch verkaufen, und wenns in form von "kriegs"geräten ist. So funktioniert einfach die weltwirtschaft.
Und wie schon oft erwähnt, wenn wir die ware nicht liefern, kaufen sich die kunden sie halt wo anders her. Da müssten gerade ALLE waffen/militärhersteller der welt ihre dienste einstellen. Und ich glaube kaum, dass dies möglich ist.
Und selbst wenn, krieg wird es dank der dummheit des menschen geben. Wie lautet noch das sprichwort von einstein(?) " Ich weiss nicht mit welchen waffen im 3. WK. gekämpft wird, danach werden es aber stöcke und steine sein"


----------



## DarthLAX (14. August 2011)

*AW: Waffengeschäfte der Industrieländer - Alles für die Rüstungsindustrie oder notwendiges Geschäft?*

eben, die aussage unterstütze ich (also das, das dann halt die waffen (oder andere dinge wie z.B. atom-equipment das der iran mal - unter der hand, aus irgendwelchen quellen - gekauft hat, das aber doch eigentlich, soweit ich weiß, von siemens kam, auch wenn die das nie offiziel an den iran verkauft haben) von wo anders gekauft wird d.h. warum sollten wir das geschäft nicht machen, wenn eh feststeht, das es irgendjemand machen wird?)

mfg LAX


----------

